# So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburst



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

All the fan did was Boo, lol Even though it reminded me of early 2000s CM Punk(which was cool), I felt like he should of went off for someone...a little more deserving. lol Relax punk


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

It was glorious. Fatty got buried.

Which is quite an accomplishment, takes a lot of digging to bury a fat guy.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

I loved it. Definitely not necessary but it's a lot more entertaining than a pandering face coming out saying the fans can do whatever they want. Punk was on a roll tonight and has been this entire feud.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

I wonder if that "fat guy" is a member of this forum.


----------



## VGooBUG (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



Da Silva said:


> It was glorious. Fatty got buried.
> 
> Which is quite an accomplishment, takes a lot of digging to bury a fat guy.


Even Heyman got in the action XD Heyman calling someone fat though makes no sense


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

It was fantastic. Shades of old WWE all over the place tonight. Hopefully it continues.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

Fat guy in the front row still got more air time than Zack Ryder


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

That was awesome ,man I haven't marked out like that in awhile.
Punk was gold tonight.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



E N F O R C E R said:


> Fat guy in the front row still got more air time than Zack Ryder


This.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



ironyman said:


> It was fantastic. Shades of old WWE all over the place tonight. Hopefully it continues.


:clap


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

I thought it was incredible. For a split second I thought he randomly turned heel, and then I'm like, nope, Punk is just pissed. Made me happy. Too many idiots out in the audience trying to ruin segments.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



What A Maneuver said:


> I thought it was incredible. For a split second I thought he randomly turned heel, and then I'm like, nope, Punk is just pissed. Made me happy. Too many idiots out in the audience trying to ruin segments.


Would have been funny if the fat guy jumped in the ring and wanted to fight. He must have said something to him before hand apart from boo him.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

Obvious plant is obvious.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

clearly a plant, but quite entertaining never the less!


curses!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

I would have loved to see the fat guy try to jump the barricade and fail.

Anyone know the last thing Punk said that got bleeped? Not "balls". I know it ended with "shut your mouth" or something along those lines.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

I think he's pissed about having to drop down to IC level for the time being. He has this breakdown right before he starts a feud with Axel. Not a coincidence. That wasn't a plant either IMO. What would have been the point if it was a plant? To make Punk look pissed? He can't convey that in his promo in all of 5 seconds?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

Amazing, plain and simple. Just a shame that they censored it so much. Stuff like this really needs to be done more often. :mark:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

Brilliant. Just brilliant. 

lol at the announcers and heyman randomly taking shots at him too. it's like they saw the opportunity and just couldn't resist burying a fatty :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

It was the best part of the night. Punk's promo was gold. :lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

I thought it was kind of a mean thing to do, Assuming it wasn't a plant that is.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

Anyone got a video for it?

:lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



What A Maneuver said:


> I would have loved to see the fat guy try to jump the barricade and fail.
> 
> Anyone know the last thing Punk said that got bleeped? Not "balls". I know it ended with "shut your mouth" or something along those lines.


*He said "shut your fucking mouth" from what I could tell. I think it was something like, "if you aren't going to come in here then sit your fat ass down and shut your fucking mouth"

I loved it. 

*


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



Hit-Girl said:


> *He said "shut your fucking mouth" from what I could tell. I think it was something like, "if you aren't going to come in here then sit your fat ass down and shut your fucking mouth"
> 
> I loved it.
> 
> *


Wow, really? Dang. Thanks, though.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

You guys are praising the rant just because someone boo'ed Punk? I wouldnt mind if it was a plant, but would be rather disturbed if it was real. A real childish and emotionally stunted way to handle yourself. 


Way to insult a fat person in front of everyone, Punk. Im sure he deserved it cheering or boo'ing who he likes and doesnt like when fans like him pay your paycheck.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

He didn't drop an F-bomb.

He said "You either get in the ring like a man or sit your as down like a little bitch."


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

Plant?You guys think the creative team that put every face on the stage...the same faces that run out to save the Usos from the shield for no reason twice a week and once a month; only to stand and watch as Bryan gets beaten by the same Shield just a few feet away, are paying that kind of attention to detail? The same guys that try to make fans believe rock solid teams are formed by being beaten up by the same people or if a bad guys attacks you; no matter what dastardly thing youve done in the past you are now good...that these guys would put a plant in the audience to help add to the depth of punks character? I mean if they did great. I just dont give them any credit for that and in fact I wouldnt be surprised if Punk gets criticized about it.

I also thought Heymans response was kind of a veiled or non kayfabe way of being on Punk's side. Taking a dig at someone Punk was mad at.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

I assume it was a plant and if so, it was glorious but if that was a regular innocent guy then I feel really bad for him


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Punk should feud with that fat guy and have a Diet Soda on a Pole match at Night Of Champions.

Imagine the buyrates. unk


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

The same people who put a swedish guy whose previous gimmick included hating america and yodeling on a team of xenophobic ******** and labeled them "the real americans"....again 0% chance in my mind that it was a plant.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



NoyK said:


> Amazing, plain and simple. Just a shame that they censored it so much. Stuff like this really needs to be done more often. :mark:




Ya, how about we just single out a fat person every RAW and call him bitch. It would be amazing right? The guy paid the ticket that pays for their salaries and this stuff needs to happen more. 

You guys are a fucking joke. 


Punk broke 2 small creeds in wrestling which is to not call out fans to the ring and not to cuss. Those are the rules, and I hope Punk is held responsible in some way.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Reminds me of his promo after Unscripted II, only way more aggressive.



Alchemind said:


> Ya, how about we just single out a fat person every RAW and call him bitch. It would be amazing right? The guy paid the ticket that pays for their salaries and this stuff needs to happen more.
> 
> You guys are a fucking joke.
> 
> ...


Wut? The Dudleyz literally made a living off this in the old ECW and it was amazing. Since when are those creeds? People call out fans all the time. Not only that, but Trips, Austin, etc cussed all the time.


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thought it was hilarious, but in reality it probably did go a bit overboard. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

Wrestlers are people. THey get yelled at, cussed at, taunted etc...Charles Barkley always said that fans should have the right to boo and say anything they want, so long as players have the right to pull the fan onto the floor and choke them. You paid a ticket, fans usually cherish the chance to be apart of the show. Punks playing a character and clearly thought that character would act out. Did you think it was terrible when Jericho would rip up fans signs...some im sure theyworked hard on.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

I mean they kept going on and on. It bordered on unnecessary. It's not like the guy was chanting something about his mom (At least I don't think so). I like CM Punk but sometimes he's a bit of a hot head.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



Brye said:


> Wut? The Dudleyz literally made a living off this in the old ECW and it was amazing. Since when are those creeds? People call out fans all the time. Not only that, but Trips, Austin, etc cussed all the time.








The WWE has a particular policy in etiquette that wrestlers do not entice fans to get in the ring with them. 97 or 98' Monday night Raw one particular instance after the show RoaDDog was mocking the fans and made menacing threats for them to come in and later RoadDog was fined for it. 

The reason this being is that a) first off youre not allowed to do so and b) some other people watch at home in the audience may take this as an invitation to do so, like that former house show incident with Randy Orton.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

Glad he stopped beeing a whiner and turned more Alpha, his face turn has been awesome so far, in fact my favourite CM Punk since he joined WWE. He is starting to remind me of a skinnyfat version of the GOAT, therefore I now am an even bigger fan of him than before, as if the epic match with Lesnar wasn't enough already to additionally boost my opinion of him. Here's the similarities between the two:

1) Cut shoot promos

2) Care about health. Ain't no time for tolerating fatasses

3) Are (roid-)raging

4) Half their promos get censored

5) Wrecked the whole diva lockerrooms and then some

6) Steamroll through the staff and break rules, get rewarded in return 

7) Ain't got no sympy for Triple H 

8) And last but not least, own fans in the crowd (sit down white trash/*runs towards the crowd like a bull, leading the audience to run away from him*/you wanna fight fatass or just stand there like a bitch etc etc)

I'm definitely liking this new Punk. The more he rages the better he gets.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



Evolution said:


> Anyone got a video for it?
> 
> :lol
















Loved this moment. Very impassioned promo from Punk and is the attitude you would expect a determined man like Punk would have after not getting the retribution he seeks on Heyman.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Did that guy do anything other than boo? Made for great tv but Punk may have gone a little overboard there.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

As a huge Punk fan i can safely say that he did go a little overboard for someone who im assuming was just a fan.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The difference between Cena and Punk

Fans boo Cena "I love this, I love you people"

Fans boo Punk "I WILL RENDER YOU TO TEARS!"


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not really a fan of wrestlers sending personal attacks towards audience members. They paid to enjoy the show and singling out a fan like that, I feel hurts their enjoyment of it and embarrasses them in front of friends and family and the rest of the crowd. Booing/Cheering happens in wrestling and if a fan member goes too far the WWE can remove them. Maybe CM Punk was having a bad though, it happens.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I thought it was a little overboard to be honest.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

That fat guy probably had the time of his life.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus. Are people moaning about this too? The fan fucking loved every second of it. I'm sorry, but did you miss the part where he was laughing and at one point even gesturing for Punk to jump the barricade and come to him? 

Just a case of people getting offended on behalf of someone else. That promo made his night.

I think this sanitized, wholesome image WWE tries to convey these days is rubbing off on some of you... get those sticks out of your asses and learn how to have a laugh before it's too late.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think it all depends on how the guy took it. If he was a plant, if he loved it, etc. Now if he was some down on his luck guy and that happened, I'd feel pretty bad for him. However, I'm under the impression he was loving it.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_I don't get why people are 'hurt' or 'thought it went too overboard' towards the guy in the crowd Punk has been doing that since his Indy days._






_Plus the guy was laughing the whole time it's not like he made him cry lol_


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



Alchemind said:


> Ya, how about we just single out a fat person every RAW and call him bitch. It would be amazing right? The guy paid the ticket that pays for their salaries and this stuff needs to happen more.
> 
> You guys are a fucking joke.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that was a plant though.

Edit: Eh, he got *Moron*'d


----------



## Janellie (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't see how it was overboard however I just watched the video cause I missed Raw due to work. He called him fat once from what I saw and the guy was like gleaming with joy. Its like those people who would chant NO at Daniel Bryan hoping he would get up in their face and chant YES back at them. In other words if you got offended by that than I dont even know what to say. I feel like the world is too sensitive now, and I am pretty sure no other "fat" people where offended lol they were talking about him specifically anyways


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Was highly entertaining and pretty impressive off the cuff for how good what he was saying sounded. The fan likely enjoyed and has a memory for life.

My only gripe is he did this as a face, and doing it as a face he came off like a bully calling him fat/ridiculing his appearance rather than just keeping it to what the guy was doing. Criticize people for their actions, nothing else.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Was awesome.


----------



## mt78 (Mar 19, 2003)

Punk was just trying to help his buddy Samoa Joe find work once TNA sinks.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

Janellie said:


> I don't see how it was overboard however I just watched the video cause I missed Raw due to work. He called him fat once from what I saw and the guy was like gleaming with joy. Its like those people who would chant NO at Daniel Bryan hoping he would get up in their face and chant YES back at them. In other words if you got offended by that than I dont even know what to say. I feel like the world is too sensitive now, and I am pretty sure no other "fat" people where offended lol they were talking about him specifically anyways



just goes to show the level fans are now compared to before... i agree some of you here are far to sensitive im wondering to myself are you sure its wrestling you guys should be watching?and then people wonder why the product is so watered down you call a guy fat and people here are already butthurt about it, relax this world ain't a bucket full of roses you pansies


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



Bryan D. said:


> I wonder if that "fat guy" is a member of this forum.


Would love to see that guy make a thread about it, tbh.

It'll probably be filled with "omg punk called me out" & rambling.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That was random yet awesome. :lmao 

Ah, thank god Punk isn't going to become a pandering character. He even got a bigger reaction for the outburst!


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with the others that stated the guy was most likely a plant. I guess we will find out tomorrow. If there's no mention of Punk breaking the "come get some" rule by the WWE then I will continue to believe the fan was simply a plant.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Is there a vid?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Punk buries dem plants quicker than H buries potential main eventers :vince2


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

Imagine if the guy was gay and Punk called him a fa*got. Imagine if he was black and was called a ni*ger. It would be unacceptable. But since the dude is overweight, it seems to be ok to call him "fatso" and "fatass." Why is that acceptable?

Whatever the case may be, I thought the promo was great and it seemed cutting edge. I like a babyface who isn't generic and isn't smiling all the time.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

tor187 said:


> Imagine if the guy was gay and Punk called him a fa*got. Imagine if he was black and was called a ni*ger. It would be unacceptable. But since the dude is overweight, it seems to be ok to call him "fatso" and "fatass." Why is that acceptable?
> 
> Whatever the case may be, I thought the promo was great and it seemed cutting edge. I like a babyface who isn't generic and isn't smiling all the time.


Well, it's his fault that he's fat, unless he has some sort of condition. 

And the outburst was awesome. Caught me completely off guard and I marked pretty hard :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



Eulonzo said:


> Would love to see that guy make a thread about it, tbh.
> 
> It'll probably be filled with "omg punk called me out" & rambling.


It was probably Billion Dollar Man from this forum since he lets his hatred for Punk be known in every thread on this forum :lmao


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Do plants stay the entire show? If so the guy wasn't a plant.
I did notice wwe using seat fillers during raw on the tv side.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

PGSucks said:


> Well, it's his fault that he's fat, unless he has some sort of condition.
> 
> And the outburst was awesome. Caught me completely off guard and I marked pretty hard :lol


Yes, but it's also the "fault" of transgendered people to change their gender. Would it have been ok to call them "she-males"?

And why is it a "fault" if the guy is fat? I thought this modern world is supposed to respect others' lifestyles and personal choices.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I had one sit in front of me an entire show until he was used right before the main event. I knew something was up when he first sat down in front of me. He was wearing a sleeveless shirt and had a very athletic build combined with the fact he was alone.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

tor187 said:


> Yes, but it's also the "fault" of transgendered people to change their gender. Would it have been ok to call them "she-males"?
> 
> And why is it a "fault" if the guy is fat? I thought this modern world is supposed to respect others' lifestyles and personal choices.


I agree with what you're saying, it's just that the circumstances are different in these cases, which is why it's generally acceptable in society to call someone (or rather, a male) fat.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

PGSucks said:


> I agree with what you're saying, it's just that the circumstances are different in these cases, which is why it's generally acceptable in society to call someone (or rather, a male) fat.


Yeah, good call with the male/female fatness difference. I still don't understand today's society though. There are some fat people out there who have legitimate eating disorders and legitimate thyroid problems and I feel bad for them that it is acceptable for people to call them "fatasses" and shit like that. Even the people that choose to be fat, who are they harming besides themselves that they deserve to be insulted?


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

It was hilarious. He showed shades of heel Punk and it got him even more over with the crowd. It's because it's hilarious.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



Bryan D. said:


> I wonder if that "fat guy" is a member of this forum.


Probably. He looked like how I would imagine most Punk haters here look.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Relax. You guys are acting like you've never popped off on anyone before or you don't find it entertaining when someone does. AS WRESTLING FANS. c'mon...


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol you guys think it's overboard if it's a fan have never been to an indy show. I'm assuming it was a plant though.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

He really only called him fat once. And I'm sure 90% of the audience is fatter than Punk anyway. If anything he called the guy the pussy and yeah it was overboard but definitely entertaining.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

This showed exactly why Punk will never be the face of WWE. Totally classless and uncalled for. The guy's supposed to be a babyface on top of that. You pay your money, and then you get to boo or cheer whoever the fuck you want to. Fuck Punk for this.

Emotionally stunted, immature, manchild.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think the guy was a plant. Wouldn't bother me if he was anyway.

Also, wrestlers single out fans all the fucking time. Plus the guy looked pretty okay with it either way considering he was standing up and telling Punk to come to him for a fight. 

And hey, if you're going to actually boo someone (especially a face) you should be able to take it just as well as you give it. Isn't it more fun if a wrestler actually responds to your booing? Rather than just no selling it? 

I've been to a number of small wrestling shows here and fans tend to yell out some pretty awful shit. But they get that shit back two fold (from faces and heels alike) and fans continue to give it, just like that guy on Raw. It's all part of the fun. If you can't take it from a wrestler (who obviously doesn't believe everything he's saying and doing it for the show) then you should probably just sit quietly.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

I think it was all a work, because when Heyman went out he also mentioned that fat guy immediately. Punk is a face, if he was a heel he would be able to do that to a random fan, but since he is not, i'd say it was probably scripted.


----------



## MoneyClip (Dec 11, 2011)

RebelArch86 said:


> Was highly entertaining and pretty impressive off the cuff for how good what he was saying sounded. The fan likely enjoyed and has a memory for life.
> 
> My only gripe is he did this as a face, *and doing it as a face he came off like a bully* calling him fat/ridiculing his appearance rather than just keeping it to what the guy was doing. Criticize people for their actions, nothing else.


He wasn't bullying him. It is literally impossible to bully someone that's already booing you. That kid started it and Punk called him out. 

For eveyone else completely bitching about it, jeez some of you think just because a wrestler is a face they can't verbally defend his or herself against an opposing fan? That's exactly the type of shit we've been hating about Cena NOT being able to do. Besides, you guys do realize that's Punk's character right?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Funny and the guy was having fun with as well. Plant or no plant nobody was offended.

Not something you want to do all of time though. You always run the risk of the guy being a lunatic and actually jumping the barricade and looking for a fight.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

People bitching about this deserve to have all their faces pandering like Cena.

I thought it was great, and Heyman and the announcers going after him randomly made it even better :lmao

Punk is such an awesome face right now :lmao


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Holy fuck this world becomes more pussified by the second. Some fatass was talking shit so a skinny/fat guy talked shit back. It was funny. "OMG guys i think punk went too far!"... "He called the FAT guy FAT?!!?!!" ..."Punk is just so rude and unprofessional!" Fuck is wrong with people today? Everybody hates PG and wants blood and fuckin chairshots and swearing but god forbid a wrestler calls a fat guy fat. Bunch of PC bitches. You watch a show about people beating other people up but are offended if someone says something "mean"? Yep makes lots of sense. :shaq

P.S. fat people should smell like doughnuts


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



Clique said:


> Loved this moment. Very impassioned promo from Punk and is the attitude you would expect a determined man like Punk would have after not getting the retribution he seeks on Heyman.


Yeah loving that, not sure why people are complaining.

He once told a fan he hoped his parents died of cancer so it could be worse.


----------



## JoeZany (May 16, 2013)

I swear to god some of you guys on this forum are soft-headed as sh*t!

First of all, I would defo say Punk is a Tweener. He is hardly a baby face.

Second, you know whats annoying as sh*t? When a guy is trying to cut a promo and everyone is silent except the stupid idiot near you who is booing as loud as he possibly can. Yeah he bought a ticket. So did everyone f*cking else. Try to let them watch the segment without you booing. Its different if the majority of the crowd are doing it but when its just one f*cking guy, it becomes irritating as sh*t. Not just too the fans but the wrestler trying to cut a promo and remember his lines!

Third, to you people saying its insulting too fat people? Grow a pair will you! I guess he cant call people stupid because it'll offend stupid people too. Or a pussy or a smarta55 because it'll offend pussies and smarta55es. 

Forth, I bet the idiot (if not a plant) enjoyed every second of it. there was no way he was gonna get in the ring even if he tried. Security wouldnt let him get within 10 meters of Punk.

Fifth, the reason Punk kept going on at him was because he kept booing even when acknowledging him the first time.

Punk was hilarious this segment.


----------



## Matt2520 (Mar 13, 2012)

QWERTYOP said:


> This showed exactly why Punk will never be the face of WWE. Totally classless and uncalled for. The guy's supposed to be a babyface on top of that. You pay your money, and then you get to boo or cheer whoever the fuck you want to. Fuck Punk for this.
> 
> Emotionally stunted, immature, manchild.


aww u gonna cry


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

He did take it too far though. guys... if that guy was any of you, you would probably be really embarrassed. Especially considering he did nothing offensive. 

If he called Punk's mom a whore or something then yeah... but for _booing_? That seems a little much. And bringing his weight into it was a little uncalled for.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Punk once again proving why he's the best mic worker on the roster.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

King Bebe said:


> He did take it too far though. guys... if that guy was any of you, you would probably be really embarrassed. Especially considering he did nothing offensive.
> 
> If he called Punk's mom a whore or something then yeah... but for _booing_? That seems a little much. And bringing his weight into it was a little uncalled for.


Actually i'd probably be laughing tbh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

QWERTYOP said:


> This showed exactly why Punk will never be the face of WWE. Totally classless and uncalled for.* The guy's supposed to be a babyface on top of that*. You pay your money, and then you get to boo or cheer whoever the fuck you want to. Fuck Punk for this.
> 
> Emotionally stunted, immature, manchild.


And the ENTIRE crowd treated him like one for it. :lmao "CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!"

This is 2013, not 1990. We don't want pussies like John Cena, we want people who entertain us.

Was it classless? Yes. But it was also done on a forum that should be treated like a stand up comedy stage. Anything goes. And maybe anything doesn't go but it SHOULD.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

If baby faces need to smile and be friendly then somebody needs to go back to 1997 and tell Stone Cold Steve Austin he'll never succeed.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Stad said:


> Actually i'd probably be laughing tbh


Fair enough... but if Joe Smith on the street called you a fatass, would you be laughing? A part of me thinks that Punk wasn't working this guy but instead being a dick. What if the guy didn't laugh? What if he took it to heart and had a terrible night? You can't just embarrass people in front of millions of people when he did nothing wrong. He paid for his ticket and has a right to boo CM Punk. 

Plus, its really big of Punk to call this guy into the ring, knowing damn well security would protect him all the way. I like Punk a lot but Someday he will pick on the wrong fan and get his ass kicked. Then he'll find out what its like to be embarrassed.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

King Bebe said:


> Fair enough... but if Joe Smith on the street called you a fatass, would you be laughing? A part of me thinks that Punk wasn't working this guy but instead being a dick. What if the guy didn't laugh? What if he took it to heart and had a terrible night? You can't just embarrass people in front of millions of people when he did nothing wrong. He paid for his ticket and has a right to boo CM Punk.
> 
> Plus, its really big of Punk to call this guy into the ring, knowing damn well security would protect him all the way. I like Punk a lot but Someday he will pick on the wrong fan and get his ass kicked. Then he'll find out what its like to be embarrassed.




Stop crying.

By that logic, what if someone ripped a fan's sign and he went on to have a terrible night? Punk isn't a cookie cutter babyface, he's a pissed off guy who wants revenge, so he's gonna rip off anyone who gets in the way, be it a booing fan or Paul Heyman.

Plus, the announcers and Heyman picked up on it too, this is just how wrestling works. If he kept on neglecting that guy or just smiling it off, he'd be Cena 2.0.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

BRB, calling the WAAAAHmbulance.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I do think it's hypocritical for some to attack Punk for this, but praise things like the Old ECW, because the Dudleyz were notorious for this.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

King Bebe said:


> Fair enough... but if Joe Smith on the street called you a fatass, would you be laughing? A part of me thinks that Punk wasn't working this guy but instead being a dick. What if the guy didn't laugh? What if he took it to heart and had a terrible night? You can't just embarrass people in front of millions of people when he did nothing wrong. He paid for his ticket and has a right to boo CM Punk.
> 
> Plus, its really big of Punk to call this guy into the ring, knowing damn well security would protect him all the way. I like Punk a lot but Someday he will pick on the wrong fan and get his ass kicked. Then he'll find out what its like to be embarrassed.


Who is Joe Smith?? i wouldn't be bothered by people calling me fat, i don't care who it is.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Stop crying.
> 
> By that logic, what if someone ripped a fan's sign and he went on to have a terrible night? Punk isn't a cookie cutter babyface, he's a pissed off guy who wants revenge, so he's gonna rip off anyone who gets in the way, be it a booing fan or Paul Heyman.
> 
> Plus, the announcers and Heyman picked up on it too, this is just how wrestling works. If he kept on neglecting that guy or just smiling it off, he'd be Cena 2.0.


Who's crying? I'm just speaking my opinion. So because I wouldn't laugh at someone calling me a fatass, I'm a crybaby and can't take a joke? Please. 

Ripping a fans sign up =/= singling out an innocent guy and calling him names. Nobody at home could even hear this guy booing him. So Why should the average fan want Punk to beat Lesnar now? If anything, he probably deserved to get his ass kicked for this behaviour alone. 

And yeah, Punk is a rebel face... thats great...


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

You guys know it was a plant right?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Stad said:


> Who is Joe Smith?? i wouldn't be bothered by people calling me fat, i don't care who it is.


Fair enough, but I'm not a pushover. 

You could say I'm a bit like a urinal. Sure, I can take the piss sometimes... but I ain't taking no shit from anybody.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Now, now, This was way out of line, this is the PG era for Gods sake!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That was hilarious.

And LOL at the people complaining about this, did they only start watching wrestling yesterday or something?


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

People cry out for the return of the attitude era & then when a guy gives you genuine attitude you bitch & whine like little girls. No wonder Vince wants to keep things PG. 

On a side note, Punk was probably legit pissed because he knows the whole screw job/Corporation storyline they're going with now should have been his in 2011.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Deluxeones (Jul 6, 2013)

Was a great moment even though it was a plant. Guess Punks passion has some of you guys fooled. Props to Punk/Heyman though for the creativity to come up with such a great segment, reminiscent of the Attitude Era!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

King Bebe said:


> Who's crying? I'm just speaking my opinion. So because I wouldn't laugh at someone calling me a fatass, I'm a crybaby and can't take a joke? Please.
> 
> Ripping a fans sign up =/= singling out an innocent guy and calling him names. Nobody at home could even hear this guy booing him. So Why should the average fan want Punk to beat Lesnar now? If anything, he probably deserved to get his ass kicked for this behaviour alone.
> 
> And yeah, Punk is a rebel face... thats great...


This is wrestling, it's not supposed to take every fan's feelings into consideration.

I really don't see why you have a problem with this. Must everything in WWE be so pussified? And then people cry for the Attitude Era to come back, smh.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

It was absolutely brilliant. I loved it. This is what I want from faces, some attitude like this. Place exploded when Punk put the guy in his place.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Now people who've been bitching about Punk turning face can hopefully roll over and die.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Greatness.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Whoever is complaining about this needs to GTFO. That tirade was perfect in the moment; Punk didn't get his retribution and he was pissed off so he snapped at someone who was pissing him off. Wrong time, wrong place my friend. Plant or not, it was wonderfully done and the whole place went nuts for it including the guy it was aimed at.

Most wrestlers take shots at the crowd at some point in their careers, usually as a heel but whatever. The Rock once pointed someone out and said "Look at you fatty, The Rock gets more pie in one night than you get in a lifetime baby!" and that went over well too! Nobody was offended, everyone laughed.

Makes me laugh that the people who are offended right now aren't even the people involved. Punk/Heyman et al were probably loving it when they went backstage, and the guy involved seemed to be having a whale of a time and now has a lasting memory.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

CM Punk is a fucking idiot, he has no respect for the people who paid to see the show, at all!
If i was that guy i'll report his ass to the police.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Ironically that guy would probably kick the shit of Punk in a real fight.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> CM Punk is a fucking idiot, he has no respect for the people who paid to see the show, at all!
> If i was that guy i'll report his ass to the police.


Its a fcking show. I am super positive they actually talked to they guy after the show or something or maybe even gifted him something.
Punk is just playin a character and so do Heyman. No fcking need to take it all serious.


And yes, It was fcking awsome.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> CM Punk is a fucking idiot, he has no respect for the people who paid to see the show, at all!
> If i was that guy i'll report his ass to the police.


You sad, sad little man.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I marked hard when he did that, it was so unexpected and I immediately thought of the times when he used to do this at house shows but I'd never thought he would do it on TV. It was cool because he isn't a cookie cutter face but just a guy who won't take crap from anyone and that's the CM Punk we know and love. I bet that fat guy felt really stupid after booing Punk, bet he went home to eat in shame. Anyway Punk should continue to be like this, he proved he doesn't have to be heel to be a badass.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

I love how tough Punk acts when he's got security guards that would pin anyone down that jumps the rail and then punk would kick them in the head when they are being held down. It wouldn't surprise me if something really bad happened to Punk one day and I honestly hope something does. I know it was probably a plant and part of the script but you can just tell he's a legit asshole that thinks hes a tough guy and I can't wait until someone humbles him.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> . It wouldn't surprise me if something really bad happened to Punk one day and I honestly hope something does.


Again what a sad pathetic little man you must be. 

Punk is playing a character on a tv show for fucks sake, anyone who wants to call the police on him or wish genuine harm upon him must have some sort of mental health issue that they should probably address sooner rather than later.


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> I love how tough Punk acts when he's got security guards that would pin anyone down that jumps the rail and then punk would kick them in the head when they are being held down. It wouldn't surprise me if something really bad happened to Punk one day and I honestly hope something does. I know it was probably a plant and part of the script but you can just tell he's a legit asshole that thinks hes a tough guy and I can't wait until someone humbles him.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



theArtist said:


> Again what a sad pathetic little man you must be.
> 
> Punk is playing a character on a tv show for fucks sake, anyone who wants to call the police on him or wish genuine harm upon him must have some sort of mental health issue that they should probably address sooner rather than later.


According to Punk he's a sociopath so maybe you should try and get him some mental help.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> According to Punk he's a sociopath so maybe you should try and get him some mental help.


Again, he's playing a character. Maybe you need a fucking reality check.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

It was worked. I'm pretty sure wasn't spontaneous. If it wasn't, then they wudn't have been able to bleep put the swear words.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



theArtist said:


> Again, he's playing a character. Maybe you need a fucking reality check.


Yeah use the character excuse when he's verbally abusing you at a store


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> Yeah use the character excuse when he's verbally abusing you at a store


He's never verbally abused me at a store...But then I'm not the sort of guy who instantly acts like somebody owes me something simply because they're famous/on tv.


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> Yeah use the character excuse when he's verbally abusing you at a store


If that fan was a reasonable guy, he should be happy enough to take abuse when he is giving it, as it seemed he was. Punks one of the best legit fighters in the biz, I don't think he has any problems looking after himself. The promo was great, set CM Punk away from the traditional heroic save the day face role which was the mistake they made last time


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> Yeah use the character excuse when he's verbally abusing you at a store


But that would be a totally different scenario yes? then it would be the guy behind punk. When he is working in that ring, he is the character Punk.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

:lmao

Fans call for the return of the attitude era and to be more edgy.

Punk does something a tad edgy and "has gone too far"

Fucking hell.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> I wonder if that "fat guy" is a member of this forum.



Or a plant? :lol still funny regardless.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

For those thinking they're smarter than everyone else and pointing out how "obvious" the plant was. Various fan reports have pointed the guy wasn't a plant and was absolutely stoked to have been mentioned.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> I love how tough Punk acts when he's got security guards that would pin anyone down that jumps the rail and then punk would kick them in the head when they are being held down. It wouldn't surprise me if something really bad happened to Punk one day and I honestly hope something does. I know it was probably a plant and part of the script but you can just tell he's a legit asshole that thinks hes a tough guy and I can't wait until someone humbles him.



:lmao

Too much butthurt. I love how you let the kayfabe actions of a pro wrestler affect you personally like this. Amusing.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Ever Wolf said:


> :lmao
> 
> Fans call for the return of the attitude era and to be more edgy.
> 
> ...


IKR...funny shit.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

It was probably a plant, and even if it wasn't Punk just grabbed it and run with it. It was fun. 

It's normal interaction between wrestlers and the audience and it made sense given Punk's spirits. He only called him fat, hardly a big insult if he truly was fat...


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe the Fatso comment was a bit overboard but like some have said, people beg for edgy TV and when you get something a slight bit edgy you moan about it. At least Punk didn't continue to criticise that guy's appearance.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Them double standarts , about a month ago heel Ryback got into a verbal fight with a fan and got his sign confiscated , the forum bashes Ryback , face Punk does even worse on live TV the majority start to fall in love of how good he is.

And no we dont know and we cant prove that there were plants in both cases but them double standarts and them marks.Its sad really.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> I love how tough Punk acts when he's got security guards that would pin anyone down that jumps the rail and then punk would kick them in the head when they are being held down. It wouldn't surprise me if something really bad happened to Punk one day and I honestly hope something does. I know it was probably a plant and part of the script but you can just tell he's a legit asshole that thinks hes a tough guy and I can't wait until someone humbles him.


This

A fake sports fighter calls out a fan to a legit fight because he is mad over a scripted loss. PG superstar CM Punk tries to be edgy again :lmao

This is not the year 1984 anymore, everybody knows it's a show, entertainment. This is not the very well protected business anymore where this promo would look and sound believable. This would work in the eighties with a pissed off Hulk Hogan after André the Giant betrayed him. This promo with Punk just looks pathetic.
It would not look awkward if Punk was mad at anyone who is part of the show so he is mad at a scripted loss because they are all part of the entertainment (example Daniel Bryan and Stephanie McMahon promo) but he insults fans personally and challenges them to a fight because he is so pissed after a scripted loss where everybody knows he and Heyman are still friends? What an idiot


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



DualShock said:


> This
> 
> A fake sports fighter calls out a fan to a legit fight because he is mad over a scripted loss. PG superstar CM Punk tries to be edgy again :lmao
> 
> ...


Are you stupid? Why am I asking, of course you are...

Of course he acts like it's real, it's his job... he is playing a character and acting like it's true. For the character the loss was real and so the performer acts like it...
You are the one that can't seem to see the diference between real and scripted


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



DualShock said:


> This
> 
> A fake sports fighter calls out a fan to a legit fight because he is mad over a scripted loss. PG superstar CM Punk tries to be edgy again :lmao
> 
> ...


:argh: fpalm

Really? How stupid are you?


----------



## cmnastyjerkpunker (Aug 20, 2013)

Hahah that was so amazing, I laughed little bit loud... Punk was totally gold.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



DualShock said:


> This
> 
> A fake sports fighter calls out a fan to a legit fight because he is mad over a scripted loss. PG superstar CM Punk tries to be edgy again :lmao
> 
> ...


Yet an entire audience cheered, (almost) an entire forum enjoyed it and unless we can crawl deep into the brains of every fan in every home in the world we really can't guage its success a whole lot more than that. What Punk did worked. It'd be beyond wonderful if you'd grow up and accept that.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



kiguel182 said:


> Are you stupid? Why am I asking, of course you are...
> 
> Of course he acts like it's real, it's his job... he is playing a character and acting like it's true. For the character the loss was real and so the performer acts like it...
> You are the one that can't seem to see the diference between real and scripted


Oh look, somebody with a PG Punk signature is mad. Is it because you are a PG Punk mark? Why am I asking, of course you are

Punk tries once again to get cheap pops by breaking kayfabe and sheep like you are buying it.
Be it Jeff Hardy's real life problems, the shoot on Cena & WWE, this is Phil Brooks talking to Paul Levesque, the promo on John Laurinaitis when he mentioned his brother Animal who was more successful and countless other promos where he breaks kayfabe to stay relevant because he knows that if he stayed kayfabe nobody would care for him after some weeks anymore and he knows it. He knows that if he talked only about Lesnar & Heyman in the promo nobody would care after a while and the booing proves that I'm right. Punk also knows it and he is scared so he starts breaking kayfabe and insulting fans who can't defend themselves verbaly and physically to stay relevant even when he is a face.

But hey, continue to call me stupid because his marks are exactly like him. If they don't know what to say or have any arguments they start to insult and be personally. Look at the Bryan-HHH-Orton storyline how the people involved sell this storyline like it's true and doing their jobs without looking like complete buffoons


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

It was outta the blue but fuck some people get butt hurt on here over stupid things.

The promo was brilliant, so intense, short and sweet also and got his point across very easily.

I reckon it was a plant, regardless if it was or wasn't it's the same argument we come to every few months with Punk.

You's ask for edgy TV , Punk gives it to ya, then when you get it you don't want it.

I liked it, showed that he really was pissed off and sold the angle/promo/ whatever the fuck you wanna call it.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

He stayed in kayfabe the entire time during his feud with Heyman/Brock and the entire crowd cheered for him. Stop trying to make up facts.

What about his SES promos? Were they breaking kayfabe too? How about his Happy Birthday to Rey's daughter, or the Royal Rumble in match promo? 

Saying you don't like his promos is fine. Saying he can't stay relevant without breaking kayfabe makes you an idiot.

Yesterday's promo was completely in character. He is pissed, wanting to get to Heyman, got no time for BS and so when one fan boos loudly, he involves the fan in his promo, which further sells his anger and frustration. Everyone in the crowd loved it, but of course you have to come on the internet and nitpick about every little thing that you can find. I bet you'd love it if it happened in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

I think Punk was legit mad because he has to feud with Axel. :lol


----------



## LivingColor (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope to god this wasn't a plant. I thought it was hilarious. 

This was CM Punk showing his true colors. He is an asshole, bully and disrespectful. And thats why I love him. 

BEST IN THE WORLD.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



kiguel182 said:


> Are you stupid? Why am I asking, of course you are...


He is a Vince Russo fan complaining about somebody breaking kayfabe, so yeah.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



Fatcat said:


> He is a Vince Russo fan


Russo has a fan? :austin3


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



DualShock said:


> Oh look, somebody with a PG Punk signature is mad. Is it because you are a PG Punk mark? Why am I asking, of course you are
> 
> Punk tries once again to get cheap pops by breaking kayfabe and sheep like you are buying it.
> Be it Jeff Hardy's real life problems, the shoot on Cena & WWE, this is Phil Brooks talking to Paul Levesque, the promo on John Laurinaitis when he mentioned his brother Animal who was more successful and countless other promos where he breaks kayfabe to stay relevant because he knows that if he stayed kayfabe nobody would care for him after some weeks anymore and he knows it. He knows that if he talked only about Lesnar & Heyman in the promo nobody would care after a while and the booing proves that I'm right. Punk also knows it and he is scared so he starts breaking kayfabe and insulting fans who can't defend themselves verbaly and physically to stay relevant even when he is a face.
> ...


He insulted a fan so he is breaking kayfabe? Punk haters are a blast...

How about SES? A story he wrote himself and all kayfabe? Or, more recent, Lesnar? Or do you think he actually has problems with him?

This whole "Punk only knows how to break kayfabe" thing is ridiculous, blending wrestling with real-life isn't something new and Punk isn't the only one that did it. Hell, you are using Bryan story as an example and they are doing it too with Vince echoing the image he has of only liking big man... If Punk did it you would be hating it too...

You are a blind hater, there isn't a point of arguing with you. I could make all the points in the world and you wouldn't say a good word about CM Punk... 

Haters are going to hate I guess


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Virgins get upset over stuff like this. Classic Punk, love the lad.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

It was awesome and stuff like that is why Punk is beloved. Annoying fat fan got what he deserved but I'm also pretty sure he enjoyed it.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

People saying the fat guy was a plant. 

You people think after all this years in the road that punk and heyman cant cut a promo with some improv?

This forum is full of marks.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Matt2520 said:


> aww u gonna cry


The type of mature reply I expect of a Punk fan who will defend anything this pandered to immature little boy does.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Not entirely sure CM Punk was arsed about the booing fan, he just saw an opportunity to take the promo up a notch and awaken a crowd that weren't all that interested.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

damn. I am going to have to check this out (just watched Cena/Bryan/Stephanie opener and left for some business)

I don't have problem if Punk did that. Not like Vince is going to discipline him or anything.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Two scenarios...

1. He was a plant

2. He was being an ironic "superfan" and CM Punk roasting him for a minute is the highlight of his year.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought it was great. Too often people have just lost a big match and don't seem pissed off about it (yes Cena, I'm looking at you multiple times). Nice to have a bit of emotion displayed, and kudos to Punk for showing that - scripted or unscripted.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

How would this forum react if Cena was the one who did it? Lol, just stirring the pot.

Anyway that was pretty surreal to see. I will give Punk credit on that one. That being said Cena gets booed by half of the crowd every week and does not come off as butthurt. Then again, he and Punk play two completely different characters. I don't really care for the guy that got burned by Punk. But there is a little hypocrisy going on. For example, you guys say fans can react to Cena anyway they want because they payed to be there. Your God CM Punk does not agree with that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, people still falling for the old "planted fan" trick.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Why are some people saying they feel bad for the guy? That guy was a part of history essentially... He can say he was part of a segment in the Heyman/Punk saga, and he's got proof. I would be proud of myself haha. There's no way he was a plant either.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Cena gives the spotlight to some sick kids = What a bad human being. How can he looks himself in the mirror ?

CM Punk mocks a fan = CM God !!! This is awesome

I generally like CM Punk but I don't like that. CM Punk wants to be against a fan ? Great but do it the right way. I'm alright with the Heart Attack or the ashes because he had an autorisation about it but here, he didn't had it. He just insulted a fan to have a cheap pop, he didn't even played with him. It's not like in the indies where the wrestlers play with the crowd. He just picked a fan and insulted him when there was nothing he could do except listening.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

I have a couple of theories.

A) The guy was a plant, which makes sense the way he was overly loud with his boo's and how Punk was able to point the blame at him even though his back was turned (It could have been anyone)

B) It wasn't a plant, in which case the guy seemed to be enjoying himself and even if he wasn't it's a show, Punk is a character, tough luck.

To me, it seemed like the guy was booing when Punk mentioned Heyman's name, therefore booing for Heyman and not Punk.

Whatever the case may be, I enjoyed RAW, so who cares...


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

plant or no plant, it was awesome.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

It was brilliant and absolutely amazing. :clap


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Vintage Punk. unk3


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



Bryan D. said:


> I wonder if that "fat guy" is a member of this forum.


It was probably Hawksea.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

That was the best part of the show. He even called him a pussy haha


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

I really don't think the was a plant. It was fucking funny nonetheless!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

It was great
Loved every bit of it


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

I loved when Jericho would get pissed at fans (and plants) because he could actually make it entertaining.

Punk's like a little kid having a temper tantrum, it was cringeworthy.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

Punk is not very fan friendly is he? Attacking fans, and calling them fat. I'd hate to be in the line of fire of Punk's rage, but then again I'd fire back.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It was kind of a weird thing for a face to do. I get he's an edgy face and all; but even edgy faces don't tend to insult the audience, just not compliment or suck up to them. It got a pop though so I guess that's what's important.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> Punk is not very fan friendly is he? Attacking fans, and calling them fat. I'd hate to be in the line of fire of Punk's rage, but then again I'd fire back.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> Punk is not very fan friendly is he? Attacking fans, and calling them fat. I'd hate to be in the line of fire of Punk's rage, but then again I'd fire back.


Course you would mate :avit:


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

It was a tad surreal, but it was great at the same time... and like someone said, he most likely did it to wake the crowd up.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk is the best on the mic nowadays and it's not even close. Last night was another classic segment from Punk. Fatty Arbuckle got buried and Heyman/Axel ate their words. Great stuff.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*"HE'S FAT!"*

It was great.

And not a plant, because the cameras didn't cut to him or single him out in any way. I'm not even 100% which guy it was. Was he wearing a black t-shirt, had glasses?


----------



## The Shield© (Aug 18, 2013)

It was incredible because nobody saw it coming, at first viewing I did not catch what was said, but once I re-wound it and watched it again, I heard the guy booing when Punk was in the flow of his sentence. I thought it was hilarious, it showed just how annoyed Punk was after what happened at Summerslam that a fan booing can set him off on a rant.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

admiremyclone said:


> and the guy involved seemed to be having a whale of a time


No pun intended i assume? unk


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Reminded me when the Rock used to call out the people boong him during his face runs, it was good to see, Punk really ignited that crowd.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish CM Punk would call me out and cuss at me....


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I love Punk's intensity and the realism of the moment...until he called the guy "fat" and then I just lose respect for it. It then started to be the jock bullying the less popular kid because he's a star and the kid, isn't.

B A Star*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Glorious.

His arms clearly were too short to box with CM GOD.


----------



## Gimpy (Jan 3, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *I love Punk's intensity and the realism of the moment...until he called the guy "fat" and then I just lose respect for it. It then started to be the jock bullying the less popular kid because he's a star and the kid, isn't.
> 
> B A Star*


That "less popular kid" is the one that started shit. And Punk's whole outburst wasn't just "you're fat." It was "come at me if you think I suck, fatty." Calling the guy fat was just a little extra seasoning on the insult.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Bitch knew to shut up, when Punk talks you listen.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

If it was me, I would've been thrilled


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> Punk is not very fan friendly is he? Attacking fans, and calling them fat. I'd hate to be in the line of fire of Punk's rage, but then again I'd fire back.


Id see that going alot like this...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

So who of you would have actually gone to the ring? I sure woulda just to bow down to the GAWD.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Punk is definitely the epitome of "was weird and unpopular as a teenager". God bless him and that inferiority complex for the 10+ years of pro wrestling greatness it has given us. He's outgrown his yearly skinny-fat phase so now I guess he's back to flat stomached asshole?


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


> Punk is definitely the epitome of "was weird and unpopular as a teenager". God bless him and that inferiority complex for the 10+ years of pro wrestling greatness it has given us. He's outgrown his yearly skinny-fat phase so now I guess he's back to flat stomached asshole?


Calling yourself best in the world is not an inferiority complex. If anything its a superiority complex... unk2


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

it was obviously a plant


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *I love Punk's intensity and the realism of the moment...until he called the guy "fat" and then I just lose respect for it. It then started to be the jock bullying the less popular kid because he's a star and the kid, isn't.
> 
> B A Star*


:lol

Sorry, this post made me laugh.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice going Punk!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

It was unexpected but awesome, Punk verbally annihilated that fool.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> --On last night's show, the deal with C.M. Punk and the fan was not scripted. Punk, for whatever reason, went off on the fan on live TV. I don't know what the fan said that ticked him off so much.


http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...a-real-match-miller-protests-loss-hogan-movie


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

:mark:

And :lmao for Heyman even going along with it.


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

Yelling at fatboys in the crowd is a proud wrestling tradition.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

That might be the best Raw moment of the year


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't have a problem with making fun of him and calling him fat, but you have to know better than to call him out to the ring. The guy could be dumb enough to do it. Now you have a legal issue on your hands.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That's the guy. He was probably texting his friends.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

People blab on about face Punk not being as entertaining but his 2011 face run was the most enjoyable face runs I've seen in years. The guy does get cheers but he just says what he wants to who he wants.

He never panders, he never smiles for the camera. CM Punk is CM Punk, wish people would shut up how him being face makes him less interesting.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

As incredible as his heel run last year was, I actually prefer this current Punk.

Just a fucking badass.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> That's the guy. He was probably texting his friends.












:lol


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

SUNDAY said:


> Calling yourself best in the world is not an inferiority complex. If anything its a superiority complex... unk2


Punk lives his life as a fat kid in a grown, skinny-fat man's body. That's why we love him.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

:lol That shit was unreal, still thinking Cm Punk is the best face in years.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

buncha crybabies i guess punk should have been like.. "hi sir you paid for your ticket and your entitled to say what you want thats what i love about the wwe thats what i love about all of you and proceed to nibble on dem sacks like a certain "colored shirt individual"


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

GillbergReturns said:


> I don't have a problem with making fun of him and calling him fat, but you have to know better than to call him out to the ring. The guy could be dumb enough to do it. Now you have a legal issue on your hands.



Worse yet, he might have whipped Punk's ass. Wrestlers have never been the be all end all, HBK can attest to that shit. And you can talk all that MMA bullshit punk thinks he can do all you want, in an actual fight there is no time for that, its usually few windmills, and some love making, and usually a facelock or chokehold before someone breaks it up. My money would have been on fatty to put his girth on Mr. BitW and have a hilarious RAW moment for for 2000th show


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Worse yet, he might have whipped Punk's ass. Wrestlers have never been the be all end all, HBK can attest to that shit. And you can talk all that MMA bullshit punk thinks he can do all you want, in an actual fight there is no time for that, its usually few windmills, and some love making, and usually a facelock or chokehold before someone breaks it up. My money would have been on fatty to put his girth on Mr. BitW and have a hilarious RAW moment for for 2000th show


Scripted, pre determined or what ever you want to say. You think a guy that fights as a profession, trained in multiple disciplines was in a brutal match on Sunday with former UFC Champion Brock Lesnar couldn't defend or even beat down some unfit fan in the crowd.

Dont get me wrong Lesnar and Punk weren't having a real fight (however you want to word it) but to many fans think because they are bigger or muscly than a wrestler that they could take them in a real fight. Daniel Bryan is one of the smallest guys on the roster and yet probably one of the most toughest and hard hitting guys in the company.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

From NoDq.com:



> The segment with CM Punk going off on the fan at ringside on Monday's Raw was not part of the script, and the fan wasn't a plant either. For whatever reason, the fan cause Punk to lose his cool.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> From NoDq.com:




Bullshit report.... He was definitely a plant. It was still awesome to see though.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

That man should be honored to be called a fattie by CM Punk.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

It was great. Punk yet again shines on the mic. Babyface pissed-off Punk is very entertaining.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Bullshit report.... He was definitely a plant. It was still awesome to see though.


Bullshit report because Punk clearly didn't lose his cool. I don't think it was a plant, just because this is the same shit that Punk used to do all the time in ROH. He loves talking to the crowd and ad-libbing things at them, whether playing heel or face.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Whether plant or not, still entertaining as hell. The fans have spoken ... Bryan & Punk at WM30 for the title, make it happen WWE.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I was surprized. It was awesome. Just wish they didn't censor him though.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Saying balls is really bad lol


----------



## darkyukon (Jul 21, 2008)

The only thing that would have made it better was if HHH would have added "we did it for the fatty in the front row"


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

darkyukon said:


> The only thing that would have made it better was if HHH would have added "we did it for the fatty in the front row"


Especially if he did it in that "I'm trying to be nice" way he was talking at the start of his promo. :lol


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

You guys are really annoying with "it's a plant!" plant actually serve a purpose, what was the purpose to lash out at the guy? Punk is a face ffs, he could've got boo depending on the crowd.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought it was great, and is why I still feel CM Punk is better than Daniel Bryan. The American Dragon is great but he could never pull something like that off and not only make it seem believable, but feel bad ass and get you pumped. Punk definitely has a gift.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

If you see the vid again you can see that the camera work in that moment is bad becuase they dont know what to do becuase it wasnt a part of the show.

Is not a plant.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

I would actually go in the ring

Not cause I would be mad,not to kick his ass even if I could but just for the hell of it

it would be my 5 seconds of fame and since punk called me out I wouldnt even get thrown out XD


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

nikola123 said:


> I would actually go in the ring
> 
> Not cause I would be mad,not to kick his ass even if I could but just for the hell of it
> 
> it would be my 5 seconds of fame and since punk called me out I wouldnt even get thrown out XD


You would definitely get thrown out.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought it was awesome!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I wish that I could have seen it happen as it happened. (Basically all we have is netflix now)I read up on what happens, though, and I was taken by surprise at reading about it and watching the clip of it. Great stuff.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

the improv was great, even better that Heyman and Punks' chemistry is so apparent as he joined in as well.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I lol'd. But unfortunately, this is exactly why CM Punk can never fill the spot that he's talented enough to fill. No matter how much talent the guy has, he's a dick with a temper. He doesn't like a large number of his own fans, and he's vocal about that fact. He just can't be the top anything because he's not a very good company representative.

There's a reason they never promote the guy, and this is it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Plant or not, I loved it. An angry face with an attitude. Definitely something we've been missing for a while.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

It pretty clearly wasn't a plant. It didn't serve any purpose. The guy gave a loud very audible boo that put Punk off his stride and he reacted immediately. Also as others have said the camera angles were terrible on the incident and if it had been pre-planned this would not have been the case. Another fact is anyone thinking WWE is scripting one of their top faces to react to a fan like that is nuts. Have you not been watching the show for the last couple of years?


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

McNugget said:


> I lol'd. But unfortunately, this is exactly why CM Punk can never fill the spot that he's talented enough to fill. No matter how much talent the guy has, he's a dick with a temper. He doesn't like a large number of his own fans, and he's vocal about that fact. He just can't be the top anything because he's not a very good company representative.
> 
> There's a reason they never promote the guy, and this is it.


This. It was an overreaction. All the guy did was boo and quite honestly I would have boo'ed too. Its obvious that hes angry about his placement in the company and took it out on the fans. Can't and don't want to imagine this guy as the face of the company.

This only fuels my contempt for Punk. First he slaps a fan then this. He's a hot-head who anger and ego issues.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That man needed to be called out. My goodness was he fat or what :bully


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> This. It was an overreaction. All the guy did was boo and quite honestly I would have boo'ed too. Its obvious that hes angry about his placement in the company and took it out on the fans. Can't and don't want to imagine this guy as the face of the company.
> 
> This only fuels my contempt for Punk. First he slaps a fan then this. He's a hot-head who anger and ego issues.


This. Exactly this. The very idea that WWE would put a person like Punk as it's face is laughable. And that bitch fest was absolutely about his place in the company. He found out he was about to start a feud with Axel and flipped out. this is the guy who was bitching at management about having to job twice to Rock and once to Taker. Everyone else on that roster would suck Vince's asshole to get considered to job to Rock and Taker yet Punk bitches about having to lose. That guy is never satisfied and he damned sure doesn't deserve all the good fortune WWE has thrown in his lap.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> This. It was an overreaction. All the guy did was boo and quite honestly I would have boo'ed too. Its obvious that hes angry about his placement in the company and took it out on the fans. Can't and don't want to imagine this guy as the face of the company.
> 
> This only fuels my contempt for Punk. First he slaps a fan then this. He's a hot-head who anger and ego issues.


You do realize Punk wasn't really angry? He was in character the whole time. The scripted part of the promo revolved around him being pissed off and wanting to fight someone and this was leading to Axel appearing with Heyman. 

All he did was improvise when a fan put him off his stride for a moment and it made for a really funny/edgy moment and made Punk look like a bad ass face who takes no shit from anyone including fans and really sold the promo so much more than if it hadn't of happened. 

Would you rather he didn't react and said ''Well it's rowdy in here tonight wooo, let me tell you I love the WWE universe whether you boo or cheer me i love this place.'':cena3


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> This. Exactly this. The very idea that WWE would put a person like Punk as it's face is laughable. And that bitch fest was absolutely about his place in the company. He found out he was about to start a feud with Axel and flipped out. this is the guy who was bitching at management about having to job twice to Rock and once to Taker. Everyone else on that roster would suck Vince's asshole to get considered to job to Rock and Taker yet Punk bitches about having to lose. That guy is never satisfied and he damned sure doesn't deserve all the good fortune WWE has thrown in his lap.


You believe that ? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

(double post)


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, thank God CM Punk is still in the company. He's the reason I returned watching WWE and still watch it today. (Daniel Bryan as well.)



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> This. It was an overreaction. All the guy did was boo and quite honestly I would have boo'ed too. Its obvious that hes angry about his placement in the company and took it out on the fans. Can't and don't want to imagine this guy as the face of the company.
> 
> This only fuels my contempt for Punk. First he slaps a fan then this. He's a hot-head who anger and ego issues.


What the hell, man? He was in character. He was just improvising with a fan because his character was pissed off. He's making you believe he was truly angry. Damn, can't you just see he's playing his character perfectly?

I swear, Punk haters are hilarious.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Marrakesh said:


> Would you rather he didn't react and said ''Well it's rowdy in here tonight wooo, let me tell you I love the WWE universe whether you boo or cheer me i love this place.'':cena3


If he truly wants to be the face of the company....yes. Or completely ignore it. Fatty paid for his ticket, he's allowed to boo whoever he wants.




rabidwolverine27 said:


> You believe that ? :lmao:lmao:lmao


That Punk is flustered with his position? Yes. That Punk has been off since his return at Payback? Absolutely. That Punk was upset about having to job to Rock and Taker? Yeah. Do I think WWE cares about this particular incident? No. Do I think things like this guarantee Punk will NEVER be the face of WWE? Bet on it. Laugh all you want but if you think this guy even has a prayer at taking Cena's place (past, present, or future) you're the one who should be laughed at.




chargebeam said:


> What the hell, man? He was in character. He was just improvising with a fan because his character was pissed off. He's making you believe he was truly angry. Damn, can't you just see he's playing his character perfectly?
> 
> I swear, Punk haters are hilarious.


No, he wasn't. 10 hours ago every one of you were absolutely sure the fan was a plant. Your track records aren't really the best, now are they? Punk is flustered. Was he hopping mad like he presented? No, but he wasn't completely in character either.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> You believe that ? :lmao:lmao:lmao


It's Happenstan.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't bother with Happenstan. He's gone off the deep end and all he does is make us Bryan fans look awful.

But my goodness that man was very fat. He deserved to be shamed.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Punk could never take Cena's place lol. When did I ever say that ? I know Punk will never be the top face unlike some of his blind marks.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

it was so good


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Don't bother with Happenstan. He's gone off the deep end and all he does is make us Bryan fans look awful.
> 
> But my goodness that man was very fat. He deserved to be shamed.


Yeah, I'm always wrong. Like when I said Bryan would be the new #2 guy a year and a half ago. Everyone laughed then too. They aren't laughing now.




rabidwolverine27 said:


> Punk could never take Cena's place lol. When did I ever say that ? I know Punk will never be the top face unlike some of his blind marks.


Easy there oh rabid one. I didn't mean you literally.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Happenstan said:


> If he truly wants to be the face of the company....yes. Or completely ignore it. *Fatty paid for his ticket, he's allowed to boo whoever he wants.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He made sure to acknowledge that he paid for his ticket and therefore had the right to boo, beforehand.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> Yeah, I'm always wrong. Like when I said Bryan would be the new #2 guy a year and a half ago. Everyone laughed then too. They aren't laughing now.


Who said people aren't laughing now?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

The Sandrone said:


> Who said people aren't laughing now?


This forum. With page after page of crying bitch syndrome. "Punk should have got this storyline, not Bryan." "Bryan is just a placeholder for Cena." "Bryan is just gonna get beat down week after week." Their disappointment is intoxicating.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> This forum. With page after page of crying bitch syndrome. "Punk should have got this storyline, not Bryan." "Bryan is just a placeholder for Cena." "Bryan is just gonna get beat down week after week." Their disappointment is intoxicating.


I... don't see how that answered my question.

But you know what, don't worry about it. No need to turn this into Punk/Bryan mark flame war thread.

Anyway, back on topic, I wonder if it was just improvised by Punk and he was told to kill some time because of what happened with the Sin Cara situation? That, and maybe the brawl between him and Axel was lengthened a bit. Of course, the segment ended right at 10:15 from what I remember and Punk only started his promo maybe a few minutes before the turn of the hour (don't honestly remember that too well), so maybe that wasn't the case.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

the only great part of raw was punk going off on fatso fan.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

Deleted.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't speak for Happenstan, but I ain't a hater. I'm actually a fan of Punk's, but if I were Vince I wouldn't be putting his grumpy ass anywhere NEAR the front window. I see something like this and I think "what happens when that's a snarky newscaster or a paparazzo?" When he's having an off day and he lays the beatdown on some dickbag with a camera, it doesn't matter how justified that beatdown is, it's still crappy press and a bad way for the guy to carry himself. This is funny, and maybe entertaining, but it's a window into an underlying problem.

If Punk had a little bit more self control and was a little bit more subtle, he'd probably have gone a lot further. But that's not how he operates. That uncompromising zealousness is both the reason for his fame and the primary limitation of his fame.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

As much as I love to bash Punk, this was awesome. It sort of feels premeditated - not that the fan was a plant, but that he had a plan going out there. Really was able to show his frustration and set the mood for his promo.

$&@! the fan, he was asking for it. It's not like he called the kid retarded - who's fault is it that he's fat?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> You do realize Punk wasn't really angry? He was in character the whole time. The scripted part of the promo revolved around him being pissed off and wanting to fight someone and this was leading to Axel appearing with Heyman.
> 
> All he did was improvise when a fan put him off his stride for a moment and it made for a really funny/edgy moment and made Punk look like a bad ass face who takes no shit from anyone including fans and really sold the promo so much more than if it hadn't of happened.
> 
> Would you rather he didn't react and said ''Well it's rowdy in here tonight wooo, let me tell you I love the WWE universe whether you boo or cheer me i love this place.'':cena3


Agreed. I HATED and barely scraped by reading and comprehension in school, but even I could see that. It's still real to some, though, damn it!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't get why this is being celebrated?

Punk made a challenge that he knew damn well would never be taken up, since the fan would obviously have been fined heavily for crossing the barricade. Wow what a badass. 

Not to mention that making fun of people for being fat is teenage-level humour. Then again, I guess most of you guys probably are teenagers, so I can see why you'd lap it up.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Stannis Baratheon said:


> The again, I guess most of you guys probably are teenagers, so I can see why you'd lap it up.


I'm 24, but I guess I tend to have the mentality of a 17 year old. You win this round.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

McNugget said:


> I can't speak for Happenstan, but I ain't a hater. I'm actually a fan of Punk's, but if I were Vince I wouldn't be putting his grumpy ass anywhere NEAR the front window. I see something like this and I think "what happens when that's a snarky newscaster or a paparazzo?" When he's having an off day and he lays the beatdown on some dickbag with a camera, it doesn't matter how justified that beatdown is, it's still crappy press and a bad way for the guy to carry himself. This is funny, and maybe entertaining, but it's a window into an underlying problem.
> 
> If Punk had a little bit more self control and was a little bit more subtle, he'd probably have gone a lot further. But that's not how he operates. That uncompromising zealousness is both the reason for his fame and the primary limitation of his fame.


:clap

Perfectly stated.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Stannis Baratheon said:


> I don't get why this is being celebrated?
> 
> Punk made a challenge that he knew damn well would never be taken up, since the fan would obviously have been fined heavily for crossing the barricade. Wow what a badass.
> 
> Not to mention that making fun of people for being fat is teenage-level humour. Then again, I guess most of you guys probably are teenagers, so I can see why you'd lap it up.


cuz it's something that's never done by anyone in the wwe anymore. it's all anti-bullying and bragging about how they visit cancer kids boring bullshit. to see a wrestler go off on a fan for booing them and repeating refer to him during his promo was hilarious. it's why people that like punk like him. he's got the balls to do stuff like that even though it'll rub some people like yourself the wrong way.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone that couldn't tell that the angle with the fan was planned ahead of time is just blind. It's obvious that the fan was told in advance he would be part of the segment and it was clear when you listen to the back and forth between Punk and Heyman that it was scripted. It's also obvious from the reaction of the fan as the fan wasn't even offended at what CM Punk said and was actually laughing simply because he was happy to just simply be recognized. It's clear that even the interaction with the fan was scripted and anyone thinking that CM Punk broke character is just rather gullible.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Was awesome imo. Wasn't expecting him to go off like that.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> cuz it's something that's never done by anyone in the wwe anymore. *it's all anti-bullying* and bragging about how they visit cancer kids boring bullshit. to see a wrestler go off on a fan for booing them and repeating refer to him during his promo was hilarious. it's why people that like punk like him. he's got the balls to do stuff like that even though it'll rub some people like yourself the wrong way.


Fair enough. I'm generally pro-bullying as well. 

The precise reason this rubbed me the wrong way is that it doesn't take balls to do what Punk did. If it's not a work, then it just comes off as petulant and immature. Like I said before, I can understand why that kind of behaviour would appeal to a lot on here.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

I want something like this to happen then the fan jump the barricade and rush into the ring. CM punk is one of the few wrestlers that I'd believe would succumb to a beat down by an every day kinda guy. Its not like you'd need a badass brawler or some yoked up meat head. It would be interesting.

I'd love to be a wrestler and play the roll of the voice of the WWE universe and make my debut in the same way, getting called out by a wrestler then coming in the ring and beating his ass..


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

it could have been a plant, OR he just ad-libbed. I'm sure he wasn't genuinely angry or directly attacking that particular person, just trying to further the story through a shoot insult.

I have 0% belief that he got that legit angry from one fan booing.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL fatso...


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Stannis Baratheon said:


> I don't get why this is being celebrated?
> 
> Punk made a challenge that he knew damn well would never be taken up, since the fan would obviously have been fined heavily for crossing the barricade. Wow what a badass.
> 
> Not to mention that making fun of people for being fat is teenage-level humour. Then again, I guess most of you guys probably are teenagers, so I can see why you'd lap it up.


This, the only problem I had with it was him saying something like, "If you have the guts to get in the ring with me, unlike this guy," because I'm sure the fan was much more concerned about security and being thrown out than being scared of Punk.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

KingJohn said:


> This, the only problem I had with it was him saying something like, "If you have the guts to get in the ring with me, unlike this guy," because I'm sure the fan was much more concerned about security and being thrown out than being scared of Punk.


It was kind of a dumb idea in itself considering what happened right before to Del Rio and McIntyre, and last month to Orton. When security isn't around some of these 'fans' will attack....and it only takes one nut job to have a knife and Punk's done. Silly move by Punk. Funny, but foolish.




King BOOKAH said:


> I want something like this to happen then the fan jump the barricade and rush into the ring. CM punk is one of the few wrestlers that I'd believe would succumb to a beat down by an every day kinda guy. Its not like you'd need a badass brawler or some yoked up meat head. It would be interesting.
> 
> I'd love to be a wrestler and play the roll of the voice of the WWE universe and make my debut in the same way, getting called out by a wrestler then coming in the ring and beating his ass..


Didn't Santino debut that way?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> This, the only problem I had with it was him saying something like, "If you have the guts to get in the ring with me, unlike this guy," because I'm sure the fan was much more concerned about security and being thrown out than being scared of Punk.


Yeah. it's kind of cheap tbh. Punk does it at house shows all the time and the big ass security guard gets up in the audience member's face and Punk just keeps telling him that he is a pussy. Like the guy should just legit fight a 6'4 300 lb bouncer to get in the ring and then fight a wrestler for like half a second before getting tazed by other security and thrown out of the building LOL

I'm sure it's not genuine though and just a tactic he uses to get heat. Still, it's kind of a dick move


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

It was effing amazing! That's what he needs *PASSION* and he showed it right fucking there!


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> It was kind of a dumb idea in itself considering what happened right before to Del Rio and McIntyre, and last month to Orton. When security isn't around some of these 'fans' will attack....and it only takes one nut job to have a knife and Punk's done. Silly move by Punk. Funny, but foolish.


No need to attack him. If it was me, do you know what I would do ? I would file a lawsuit against WWE because I was insulted. I know, it's a stupid reason but if the channel like Fox picked up that information and talked about how sad I am about that, I'm sure the WWE would give me some money to shut up :cool2


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Eclairal said:


> No need to attack him. If it was me, do you know what I would do ? I would file a lawsuit against WWE because I was insulted. I know, it's a stupid reason but if the channel like Fox picked up that information and talked about how sad I am about that, I'm sure the WWE would give me some money to shut up :cool2


If the fan hadn't been smiling he probably could squeeze a few bucks out of Vince for 'emotional distress'. Sad but true. Gotta love our legal system. Still may happen. It's only been a day. I don't think the fan would win in court but Vince very well might pay the guy a small fortune to go away. Just a dumb move on Punk's part.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

That's how to be the ultimate face, ladies and gentlemen. Faces far too often pander to the crowd nowadays. Take Big Show, for example. He flits from heel to face, heel to face on an almost weekly basis. Are we truly meant to believe that he can despise the "WWE Universe" one week and is then giving high-fives to the kiddies next week?

The likes of The Rock and Austin were such great faces because they didn't have a complete personality shift when they had a heel/face turn. Punk's doing face spot on and I am loving it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Are we sure it wasn't a plant, or the guy was given a nod to what was gonna happen? It seems like it flowed so well, and Punk would do it, I don't think Heyman would bring it into the promo though.

If it was just Punk(Which I'm starting to doubt) it was kind of a dick move. Okay so you call him fat, but why egg on him more? And he singled him out, not attacking anyone else in the crowd that everyone in the crowd probably looked at the fat guy, and starting making fun of him or some shit. 

That's my main issue, that he was singled out and buried for like 30 seconds. Although, I do think it was a setup, it flew to well and Heyman was in on it which I don't think he would've done.


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> The same people who put a swedish guy whose previous gimmick included hating america and yodeling on a team of xenophobic ******** and labeled them "the real americans"....again 0% chance in my mind that it was a plant.


A Swiss guy, assmunch. A SWISS guy!


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

Ahhh.. classic Punk. He always makes the best rebuttals at these hecklers.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

Cesaro NEVER hated America.. he LOVED it... What he hated was lazy Americans taking things for granted which fits PERFECTLY with Zeb. Cesaro was talkin about what Zeb is tlaking about long before Zeb stepped in as Swaggers manager so try to keep up and pay attention you knuckle head.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

The Enforcer said:


> I loved it. Definitely not necessary but it's a lot more entertaining than a pandering face coming out saying the fans can do whatever they want. Punk was on a roll tonight and has been this entire feud.


Yea it was necessary in my opinion,he's not trying to be a super face like that,he's still trying to have that hardcore I don't give a fuck attitude yknow plus coming off a hard fought loss and stuff he was. Showing he was super pissed off and shit.it was a good move I think,the look on that dudes face was priceless though lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Get over it Happenstan. I never knew your always backstage and know about Punk 'whining' about jobbing to Rock twice and Undertaker once. Should've told me so I can get more inside info from ya.....

Like I said you's want edgy TV, Punk delivers it, then when he does you all bitch and sook about it. Toughen up.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> Get over it Happenstan. I never knew your always backstage and know about Punk 'whining' about jobbing to Rock twice and Undertaker once. Should've told me so I can get more inside info from ya.....
> 
> Like I said you's want edgy TV, Punk delivers it, then when he does you all bitch and sook about it. Toughen up.


Well now you's know. :flip


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Such fun seeing Punk go back to somewhat of his days in Indies, just calling out fans and giving it to them, seen so many great videos of him tearing fans to pieces. Guess it won't be to long before parents call in to WWE complaining about a few swear words that their child is gonna hear in their life only a thousand times. Dammit PG Era.:cussin:


----------



## c0se (Aug 13, 2013)

What would have happend if the fat guy had the balls to jump over and got in the ring? Would CM Punk beat him up on live television just because he booed him? Or would security put him down before he reaches the ring and CM Punk would look completely like a joke. It was really entertaining but also pretty stupid and not "be a star"-like.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I must admit i'm not as crazy about Punk as a face but he keeps proving me wrong, he's a bad ass face which is cool and has alot more chance of working as the smarks will still like him. I was thinking if it was a plant or not but either way there is noway he would have said what he said without getting a bollocking from Vince or someone in a role of authority. It was very much like an old school raw in many ways. I am actually excited about a few of these angles that are currently and potentially developing.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> The difference between Cena and Punk
> 
> Fans boo Cena "I love this, I love you people"
> 
> Fans boo Punk "I WILL RENDER YOU TO TEARS!"


Lmao I love Punk


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

I loved it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It was a bit of a throw-back to Punks early days/old school wrestling in general where he'd pick fights with people in the audience because he knew security would stop them so he could tease and berate them as much as he wanted.

It's kind of funny because if Punk had done the same thing 6 months ago (and I mean the EXACT same thing) he would of got booed out of the arena. It's funny to see how much he has the crowd eating out of his hands with the new angle he has in his gimmick which is more of a true tweener.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Like Evo mentioned, this promo would have been great for Face Punk or Heel Punk.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> He didn't drop an F-bomb.
> 
> He said "You either get in the ring like a man or sit your as down like a little bitch."


what a little bitch that guy was for not wanting to get arrested. wrestlers are so funny sometimes.

hopefully cm punk doesn't block him on twitter :lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What's the best way to get some momentum after losing to Brock Lesnar? Why call out fans for being fat of course. 

unk2


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



The_It_Factor said:


> what a little bitch that guy was for not wanting to get arrested. wrestlers are so funny sometimes.
> 
> hopefully cm punk doesn't block him on twitter :lol


If the fan got in punk would have kicked his head in while he was pinned down by security and think of himself as some tough guy.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> If the fan got in punk would have kicked his head in while he was pinned down by security and think of himself as some tough guy.


Isn't that the point? Punk calls out a guy who he knows security would tackle before the fan even got near Punk. Not exactly brave now is it?


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Am i the only one that thinks Punk got "the talk" after the show


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*



GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> If the fan got in punk would have kicked his head in while he was pinned down by security and think of himself as some tough guy.


Like Randy Orton did?


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

made me laugh


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

ZachS22 said:


> Am i the only one that thinks Punk got "the talk" after the show


Doubt it. He might have got a few weird looks but I doubt management cared. Where this really hurt him is the next time someone (Heyman) suggests a major top of the company push for Punk, then this moment will be brought up by someone to "cap" him. And it will work. Things like this are why Punk will never climb the ladder any higher than he currently is at.


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Jesus. Are people moaning about this too? The fan fucking loved every second of it. I'm sorry, but did you miss the part where he was laughing and at one point even gesturing for Punk to jump the barricade and come to him?
> 
> Just a case of people getting offended on behalf of someone else. That promo made his night.
> 
> I think this sanitized, wholesome image WWE tries to convey these days is rubbing off on some of you... get those sticks out of your asses and learn how to have a laugh before it's too late.


Heh, this... I thought it was marvelous and the fan seemed cool with it anyways. I bet he was talking about it endlessly to anyone who would listen.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> If the fan hadn't been smiling he probably could squeeze a few bucks out of Vince for 'emotional distress'. Sad but true. Gotta love our legal system. Still may happen. It's only been a day. I don't think the fan would win in court but Vince very well might pay the guy a small fortune to go away. *Just a dumb move on Punk's part.*


CM Punk does a lot of dumb things. He is a very good worker on the ring, average on the mic ( we saw it during his heel run, he was doing many generic heels promos that looks pathetic in comparaison with the last promo of Triple H ) and he could be a star, he have many fans but he have to be " more " corporate. I feel he is too impulsive and don't think before he talks which is a problem like with that one, imagine if ESPN talked about that, it would've been terrible. What I hate the most is when he brings the real stuff. Even though sometimes it's gold like with Jeff Hardy or the promo in 2011, sometimes it's just boring like against Triple H still in 2011 or his last shoot when he was saying things like " Daniel Bryan should be a serious wrestler " like if the Creative Team decided it when in kayfabe, Bryan choose himself to act like that and things like that ruins the " magic " of the product and that's sad because if he thought before he talked, if he was subtle when he talked about the kayfabe like in 2011 and talked to the fans and to the internet guys at the same time, he could be really great but for the love of god, don't do that indies stuff in the WWE...


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Kassimo said:


> Heh, this... I thought it was marvelous and the fan seemed cool with it anyways. I bet he was talking about it endlessly to anyone who would listen.


I'd be cool with it too if a wrestling *character* called me fat. (Even if Phil Brooks walked up to me on the street and called me fat...well for one I'd be a little starstruck and two I'd be a little confused, but still get a kick out of it.) I mean I wouldn't boo as loud as I could throughout a promo quite like that guy did, but...yeah.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Happenstan said:


> If the fan hadn't been smiling he probably could squeeze a few bucks out of Vince for 'emotional distress'. Sad but true. Gotta love our legal system. Still may happen. It's only been a day. I don't think the fan would win in court but Vince very well might pay the guy a small fortune to go away. Just a dumb move on Punk's part.


No way. Wrestlers have been insulting the fans since the dawn of time. This is tame compared to some of the stuff Punk's done in the indies.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

CMON SON

unk


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

It obviously was a scripted promo, because Punk started swearing in it and at the exact same moments it was beeped out. But nonetheless, still a good promo.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Kamaria said:


> No way. Wrestlers have been insulting the fans since the dawn of time. This is tame compared to some of the stuff Punk's done in the indies.


First time for everything. Like i said though I don't think he'd win in court. More likely Vince would pay him a few peanuts to get rid of the headache.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Punk really went nuts, I was surprised(even if it was a plant). Got the crowd really livened up though.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> It obviously was a scripted promo, because Punk started swearing in it and at the exact same moments it was beeped out. But nonetheless, still a good promo.


Dude, you seriously have no idea how live television works?
They always have a couple of seconds of delay just in case something likes this happens so that the censors can bleep stuff that shouldn't be in there.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

> --On last night's show, the deal with C.M. Punk and the fan was not scripted. Punk, for whatever reason, went off on the fan on live TV. I don't know what the fan said that ticked him off so much.


http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...a-real-match-miller-protests-loss-hogan-movie

:lol


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

MrSmallPackage said:


> Dude, you seriously have no idea how live television works?
> They always have a couple of seconds of delay just in case something likes this happens so that the censors can bleep stuff that shouldn't be in there.


This. After Janet Jackson couldn't keep her starry tits off of TV (and probably a little before that) live TV is never "live" it's "A few minutes close to live!"


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

That was one of the more stupid things I've seen in a while.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

> --On last night's show, the deal with C.M. Punk and the fan was not scripted. *Punk, for whatever reason*, went off on the fan on live TV. I don't know what the fan said that ticked him off so much.


The reason is Punk knows very well its the only way he can be interesting without Lesnar. He knows smarks mark out for shit like it. 

I love Punk's promos but hate it when he caters to the internet community. Just fucking hate it.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

MrSmallPackage said:


> Dude, you seriously have no idea how live television works?
> They always have a couple of seconds of delay just in case something likes this happens so that the censors can bleep stuff that shouldn't be in there.


It was clearly a plant. They used it for Punk so he could make an 'outrageous' promo for him. Again, the promo was still good, but it clearly was predetermined.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Happenstan said:


> Doubt it. He might have got a few weird looks but I doubt management cared. Where this really hurt him is the next time someone (Heyman) suggests a major top of the company push for Punk, then this moment will be brought up by someone to "cap" him. And it will work. Things like this are why Punk will never climb the ladder any higher than he currently is at.


This is true, and tbh if it means Punk staying entertaining and not becoming your cookie-cutter babyface, I'd be fine with him as number 2 to Cena/eventually, Bryan.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Even if he wasn't a plant... There's ABSOLUTELY NO WAY security would allow the fatty to step into the ring and slug it out Punk. lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Loving the butthurt Punk haters on this thread, can't think of any real way to put him down. Who gives a shit if it's a plant, promo was awesome and the best segment of the night, Best in the World just doing what he does best.




GillbergReturns said:


> I don't have a problem with making fun of him and calling him fat, but you have to know better than to call him out to the ring. The guy could be dumb enough to do it. Now you have a legal issue on your hands.


Yeah, that's what security is for.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't see a problem with it. It was within kayfabe too. As punk's character was in a bad mood became he lost so he displaced his anger towards someone heckling him. Comedians do it all the time, even other wrestlers have antagonized and threatened fans (not faces but that's what makes him so different). 
People nitpicking this because it really wasnt that big a deal, fans like being apart of the show so he got his 15 minutes. Now he can tell his friends Punk threatened to beat him up on live TV.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

but when rybread did it, it was bad. OK.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> You do realize Punk wasn't really angry? He was in character the whole time. The scripted part of the promo revolved around him being pissed off and wanting to fight someone and this was leading to Axel appearing with Heyman.
> 
> All he did was improvise when a fan put him off his stride for a moment and it made for a really funny/edgy moment and made Punk look like a bad ass face who takes no shit from anyone including fans and really sold the promo so much more than if it hadn't of happened.
> 
> Would you rather he didn't react and said ''Well it's rowdy in here tonight wooo, let me tell you I love the WWE universe whether you boo or cheer me i love this place.'':cena3


Surprised this thread is still going after this gentleman clearly explained it to those that didnt like it.

I really worry for alot of you, after reading some peoples replies on here from who got so offended what Punk said and WWE facebook's fan page. Some of you are convinced WWE is real :krs

CM Punk doesnt walk around in real life with his hands and wrists taped up with x marks in biro on the back of hands.
Kane doesnt do lectures in his mask.
Fandango doesnt randomly appear at the bus stop and start dancing with Summer Rae.
John Cena doesnt.....nvm.

Stop being so fooking delicate.


----------



## Onekrazyrican (Nov 19, 2011)

DerpCena said:


> Surprised this thread is still going after this gentleman clearly explained it to those that didnt like it.
> 
> I really worry for alot of you, after reading some peoples replies on here from who got so offended what Punk said and WWE facebook's fan page. Some of you are convinced WWE is real :krs
> 
> ...


:lmao
well said


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

It really was the only good thing to come out of RAW this week. And it was only 6 minutes, god damn this show.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Fat guy got more of a reaction then ADR...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

DerpCena said:


> Fandango doesnt randomly appear at the bus stop and start dancing with Summer Rae.
> .


He should though.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LOl at butthurt punk haters saying this was the only way for Punk to get over.

In that theory, every good promo or intense moment in wrestling was "the only way for someone to get over" 

that remark is just beyond ignorant. It wasn't anywhere near cheap. When was the last time something like that happened? I could understand it if he insulted the hometown just because he was pissed and no sold the promo. But that's not what happened at all. Actually after the whole fat kid thing, he then went on to make the rest of the segment heated and intense as well. He never lost momentum once he got it. 

I swear, people can NEVER give Punk credit where it's due sometimes. What the fuck is wrong with you guys? If you don't like him that's cool but it's just pathetic the lengths people will go to to try and discredit his work.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

DerpCena said:


> CM Punk doesnt walk around in real life with his hands and wrists taped up with x marks in biro on the back of hands.
> Kane doesnt do lectures in his mask.
> Fandango doesnt randomly appear at the bus stop and start dancing with Summer Rae.
> .


Thanks for reminding us of these disappointments


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Deptford said:


> LOl at butthurt punk haters saying this was the only way for Punk to get over.
> 
> In that theory, every good promo or intense moment in wrestling was "the only way for someone to get over"
> 
> ...


:lol

Same kind of idiots that said Punk used "Cheap Heat" in the Undertaker fued.

Fucking clowns...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I found it to be hilarious. It came across as really organic as well and perfectly conveyed the emotions that his character was supposed to be feeling.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

For once, we get a character that's not a "generic good guy" that uses a polite manner of speech and replaces the "bad words" with soft terms, that delivers a promo without following the written script word-by-word, that builds his character week in and week out... and first thing you do is complain about his "verbal attack on a fan".

Also, may I remind you that the fan is not a child? He's a grown man that probably enjoyed this segment as much as (some of us) did. I don't think CM Punk hurt his feelings and made him cry. He doesn't need you to be angry at Punk for verbally attacking him. This is part of the show, those type of reactions happen all the time during house shows. This is why wrestling is so fun, because you get to interact with the wrestlers, and for ONCE, somebody in the WWE did it live on Raw.

Boo-hoo. You disliked Punk's actions? Wow. You're clearly not watching the appropriate program. May I suggest you switch the channels when Punk is on?

Let the grown man enjoy the edgy side of wrestling and go watch your safe and predictable Cena-esque promos if you're offended.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

People were bashing Ryback when he did the same thing:lmao

Talk about being hypocritical.


----------



## gabcerv (May 11, 2007)

*Re: So...Holy Crap at that CM Punk Outburt*

I thought it was funny at the time but honestly, act of wrestlers calling out fans to "fight" is pretty weak. They know security would be their to save them. Even if I don't expect the fans to actually jump the barricade

As a fan, I'd love to get called out and/or get my butt kicked by Punk. Be a Star,Punk haha


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

The Sandrone said:


> This is true, and tbh if it means Punk staying entertaining and not becoming your cookie-cutter babyface, I'd be fine with him as number 2 to Cena/eventually, Bryan.


Agreed, but I think Punk has bigger ambitions and this stunt is helping to kill those ambitions.




Wrestlinfan35 said:


> It really was the only good thing to come out of RAW this week. And it was only 6 minutes, god damn this show.


Your depression is so funny.




chargebeam said:


> For once, we get a character that's not a "generic good guy" that uses a polite manner of speech and replaces the "bad words" with soft terms, that delivers a promo without following the written script word-by-word, that builds his character week in and week out... and first thing you do is complain about his "verbal attack on a fan".
> 
> Also, may I remind you that the fan is not a child? He's a grown man that probably enjoyed this segment as much as (some of us) did. I don't think CM Punk hurt his feelings and made him cry. He doesn't need you to be angry at Punk for verbally attacking him. This is part of the show, those type of reactions happen all the time during house shows. This is why wrestling is so fun, because you get to interact with the wrestlers, and for ONCE, somebody in the WWE did it live on Raw.
> 
> ...


On the contrary. I thought it was hilarious from an entertainment point of view, but a disaster from the company and Punk's upward momentum point of view. And yes a little cowardly from Punk himself knowing the fan wouldn't get near him.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> On the contrary. I thought it was hilarious from an entertainment point of view, but a disaster from the company and Punk's upward momentum point of view. And yes *a little cowardly from Punk himself knowing the fan wouldn't get near him.*


fpalm

I have a feeling you're confusing reality with kayfabe.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> fpalm
> 
> I have a feeling you're confusing reality with kayfabe.


And I have a feeling you left your common sense in your ass. There is no way that guy was a plant. The cameras weren't prepared for it as well as they should have been and there was no reason to set that scenario up when Punk could have expressed his anger with 2 sentences and got the same result. Punk called out a fan who yelled boo at him all the while knowing that fan never stood a chance had he took Punk up on his offer. What should I call that if not cowardice? A bogus offer? An inaccurate proposition? Please.


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

Meh. this further supports the fact that CM Punk is a socially awkward piece of shit.

I just pray that one of these days a fan DOES accept his challenge and whoops his ass in front of everyone.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

it happens. not only punk has down it, jericho, vince,taker etc all have done it in the past, just cause punk is a face doesnt mean hes going love the fans, look at austin when he first changed to a face, he didnt kiss the fans asses.


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

RODGERS' CHODE said:


> it happens. not only punk has down it, jericho, vince,taker etc all have done it in the past, just cause punk is a face doesnt mean hes going love the fans, look at austin when he first changed to a face, he didnt kiss the fans asses.


Sure, but doesn't this harm WWE's Anri Bullying image?

I mean its one thing to call the fan out. But calling him "Fatso" and whatnot? Isn't that considered bullying?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Not imo. since you have guys like Ryback bullying people on screen. Sure one is a storyline and one was a fan, but they are both people playing characters.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Kfchicken said:


> Sure, but doesn't this harm WWE's Anri Bullying image?
> 
> I mean its one thing to call the fan out. But calling him "Fatso" and whatnot? Isn't that considered bullying?


Who cares. This isn't the schoolyard playground. His outburst was directed at a grown man, not a child. Not every face has to be angelic. But furthermore, for an anti-bullying statement to be made, there must first be bullies. So having people on the show like Punk, Ryback, and HHH "bullying" people around is part of the story. Sure, Punk's wasn't scripted but I'm sure they'll probably find a way to make use of it

And anyway, the antibullying thing is so bullshit anyway, but that's a different story I guess.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

If Punk was calling a kid..."fatso"...then there would be a problem.

But it was a GROWN-UP he messed with so it really shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> For once, we get a character that's not a "generic good guy" that uses a polite manner of speech and replaces the "bad words" with soft terms, that delivers a promo without following the written script word-by-word, that builds his character week in and week out... and first thing you do is complain about his "verbal attack on a fan".
> 
> Also, may I remind you that the fan is not a child? He's a grown man that probably enjoyed this segment as much as (some of us) did. I don't think CM Punk hurt his feelings and made him cry. He doesn't need you to be angry at Punk for verbally attacking him. This is part of the show, those type of reactions happen all the time during house shows. This is why wrestling is so fun, because you get to interact with the wrestlers, and for ONCE, somebody in the WWE did it live on Raw.
> 
> ...


Quoting for truth.
I don't think most people even read through threads before posting, but whatever.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

dougnums said:


> Who cares. This isn't the schoolyard playground. His outburst was directed at a grown man, not a child. Not every face has to be angelic. But furthermore, for an anti-bullying statement to be made, there must first be bullies. So having people on the show like Punk, Ryback, and HHH "bullying" people around is part of the story. Sure, Punk's wasn't scripted but I'm sure they'll probably find a way to make use of it
> 
> And anyway, the antibullying thing is so bullshit anyway, but that's a different story I guess.


WWE needs to do its thing regardless of their supporting Be a Star. WWE's not real, so they shouldn't restrict themselves because of who they're promoting.

But they will


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

sesshomaru said:


> WWE needs to do its thing regardless of their supporting Be a Star. *WWE's not real*, so they shouldn't restrict themselves because of who they're promoting.
> 
> But they will


The problem with that is their target audience don't know that.

But anyway it was great. Remined me of Austin saying whatever the fuck he wanted.


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

TEHCOCK said:


> Not imo. since you have guys like Ryback bullying people on screen. Sure one is a storyline and one was a fan, but they are both people playing characters.


Yeah, but its obvious Ryback is gonna get his comeuppance.
But, I doubt that poor fan is going to get anything.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

That! I want more of that Punk please!


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

dougnums said:


> Who cares. This isn't the schoolyard playground. His outburst was directed at a grown man, not a child. Not every face has to be angelic. But furthermore, for an anti-bullying statement to be made, there must first be bullies. So having people on the show like Punk, Ryback, and HHH "bullying" people around is part of the story. Sure, Punk's wasn't scripted but I'm sure they'll probably find a way to make use of it
> 
> *And anyway, the antibullying thing is so bullshit anyway, but that's a different story I guess.*


How so?



glenwo2 said:


> If Punk was calling a kid..."fatso"...then there would be a problem.
> 
> But it was a GROWN-UP he messed with so it really shouldn't be an issue.


No. Sorry to burst your bubble, but Bullying happens to kids AND adults. 

In your logic. If I see a fat 26 year old at work and start calling him "fatso", laughing at him or throwing food on the ground and telling him to eat it, then I would most likely come in the next day without any consequences? Un-bloody-likely!


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> WWE needs to do its thing regardless of their supporting Be a Star. WWE's not real, so they shouldn't restrict themselves because of who they're promoting.
> 
> But they will


But what Punk did was real and I don't see the point with Be A Star, they still do a storyline with Ryback where he bullies the others and the same with the story of Daniel Bryan ( which is what I like, don't care about what CM Punk did. The Corporation storyline is why I watch wrestling and why the product is amazing plus the great matches of course )


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Did Stone Cold Steve Austin give a fuck about what the company line was when he was a tweener at the peak of his popularity? No.

I have no idea why people are still criticising this.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

People should just grow up, I loved Punk's outburst, reminds me of his old indie days where riling up the crowd and getting real heel heat "focused" on calling out specific fans, and things like that.

There's a video on Youtube called CM Punk - Company Man or something, and its a highlight montage of his greatest insults when working the indies, some of the stuff is just absolute gold, and I'm glad we saw that side of him on Raw.

Fans have the right to boo/cheer how they like, but the wrestlers should have a right to say anything they like towards the fans (within reason) - and its all part of wrestler/audience interaction, it shows just how PG "this forum" has gotten when people are legitimately complaining that Punk called a guy fat, you get a bunch of people crying for the Attitude Era back and you can't handle a minute of a wrestler using his mic skills to tear apart a fan.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Mr Cook said:


> it shows just how PG "this forum" has gotten when people are legitimately complaining that Punk called a guy fat, you get a bunch of people crying for the Attitude Era back and you can't handle a minute of a wrestler using his mic skills to tear apart a fan.


I thought of that too. People have literally forgotten how wrestling use to be before Cena's 8 years of Doom. You can't blame them though. 

It's essentially like coming out of a coma.


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv (Jul 26, 2008)

To all the people who disliked this.











Wimps like you are why I stopped watching wrestling for so long. Punk's one of the last great true wrestlers in the world and I hope his success has a huge impact on the future of sport's entertainment.

It's so sad to see how badly the fanbase has devolved from The Attitude Era. Say what you want about the ECW Mutants and that bingo hall in south philly but they make some of the complainer's in this thread look like Neanderthals.




Grow a pair , Read a book , Kiss a girl. Do something. I beg of you , to become a man , before you ruin pro wrestling forever with your sad femininity.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Too bad Punk will lose his passion by next Monday.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Vintage Punk! :cole3


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Metzler said Vince was pist off backstage during this, but he let it slide because the crowd were highly into it and thats why Punk didn't get punished


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

For those of you complaining about Punk's rant, go back and watch the crowd's reaction when he's done. THEY GO BANANAS.

Now, imagine if he'd done the John Cena "everybody has a right to their opinion" schtick.

Do you think maybe...just _maybe_...Punk's willingness to be straight and real is part of the reason people love him, while Cena's insistence on being a pandering douchebag is part of the reason people hate him?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> And I have a feeling you left your common sense in your ass. There is no way that guy was a plant. The cameras weren't prepared for it as well as they should have been and there was no reason to set that scenario up when Punk could have expressed his anger with 2 sentences and got the same result. Punk called out a fan who yelled boo at him all the while knowing that fan never stood a chance had he took Punk up on his offer. What should I call that if not cowardice? A bogus offer? An inaccurate proposition? Please.


I never said he was a plant, I know the guy was just a normal fan. What I'm saying is you cannot call Punk a "coward" just because the fan can't get inside the ring. You are aware that Punk KNOWS THAT, right? He did this attack in KAYFABE, which is a fantasy world where wrestlers live in, believing everything is true and anything can happen. The whole fucking world knew the fan would never actually jump the barricade. Don't try to teach us something new.

You, on the other hand, need to know what the fuck "kayfabe" is.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

34 pages on this.. Really guys?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

unk


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

They should punish CM Punk now! This is not ROH, this is the WWE.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Eclairal said:


> Cena gives the spotlight to some sick kids = What a bad human being. How can he looks himself in the mirror ?
> 
> CM Punk mocks a fan = CM God !!! This is awesome
> 
> I generally like CM Punk but I don't like that. CM Punk wants to be against a fan ? Great but do it the right way. I'm alright with the Heart Attack or the ashes because he had an autorisation about it but here, he didn't had it. He just insulted a fan to have a cheap pop, he didn't even played with him. It's not like in the indies where the wrestlers play with the crowd. He just picked a fan and insulted him when there was nothing he could do except listening.


You're taking things waaay the fuck out of context with those opening lines dude. People didn't like that Cena brought up the cancer kids because it didn't do a damn thing to improve the feud in any way. It had no business being in that promo what so ever, because the promo was about his character. the fact that he mentions make a wish in a promo about his character suggests that it is something related to it, and that is a very cheap way to furher your character, and furthermore it comes off as a bit opporunistic and insincere, IMO.

Punk blasting the dude booing him the Audience? sure, it wasn't part of the angle but it did solidify how pissed off he was and the fact that the dude seemed to love getting verbally abused, and the crowd digged it as well, I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

kirk_jones_the_Iv said:


> To all the people who disliked this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excuse me sir, but I'm a woman and I LOVED the outburst. no need for misogyny in this discussion. being an over-sensitive moron=/= womanlike. it equals being a moron with no backbone.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol

Does anyone remember when HBK put some kids action figure down his trunks/tights? I think it was a UK PPV. It's on youtube..I know a few guys used to toss the signs fans made too. 

I've been waiting for fans to get ripped for years...fans love it.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

I hate it when fans try to ruin segments, so it didn't bother me that much.

That being said though, CM Punk once again revealed himself to be a total dick. The guy is a tremendous talent, but he walks around with a perpetual chip on his shoulder. Makes it difficult to enjoy his work sometimes.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Blommen said:


> You're taking things waaay the fuck out of context with those opening lines dude. People didn't like that Cena brought up the cancer kids because it didn't do a damn thing to improve the feud in any way. It had no business being in that promo what so ever, because the promo was about his character. the fact that he mentions make a wish in a promo about his character suggests that it is something related to it, and that is a very cheap way to furher your character, and furthermore it comes off as a bit opporunistic and insincere, IMO.
> 
> Punk blasting the dude booing him the Audience? sure, it wasn't part of the angle but it did solidify how pissed off he was and the fact that the dude seemed to love getting verbally abused, and the crowd digged it as well, I don't see a problem with it.


And what Cena did was part of the storyline too, it showed the differences between Daniel Bryan and him, Daniel Bryan is a wrestler, all he talked about what everything he lived for and Cena showed that he was more than that, he is a role-model, he is someone people can look up to and admire unlike Daniel Bryan and proved that what he said was true, more style than substance and not here for the wrestling


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Vin Ghostal said:


> For those of you complaining about Punk's rant, go back and watch the crowd's reaction when he's done. THEY GO BANANAS.
> 
> *Now, imagine if he'd done the John Cena "everybody has a right to their opinion" schtick.*
> 
> Do you think maybe...just _maybe_...Punk's willingness to be straight and real is part of the reason people love him, while Cena's insistence on being a pandering douchebag is part of the reason people hate him?


Fat Guy: BOOOOOO

Cena: MOOO? Is that guy a cow?

:cena5


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't Call Me Paul said:


> *I hate it when fans try to ruin segments, so it didn't bother me that much.
> *
> That being said though, CM Punk once again revealed himself to be a total dick. The guy is a tremendous talent, but he walks around with a perpetual chip on his shoulder. Makes it difficult to enjoy his work sometimes.


Trying to ruin a segment would've ben some lame ass chant like "WHAT" or calling Punk by his first name...(Phil??).

He was booing...either way great response from Punk.

I feel like people just want a reason to talk about Punk because he isn't in a major storyline for once and they have nothing to live for now.

"So Punk shaves his facial hair...is he trying to stand out from orton,bryan,sandow,etc??!!"

:lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sad to see how WWE's sanitized, wholesome image has rubbed off on fans. Back in the day people used to eat this shit up, not whine and call the wrestlers bullies.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> Trying to ruin a segment would've ben some lame ass chant like "WHAT" or calling Punk by his first name...(Phil??).
> 
> He was booing...either way great response from Punk.
> 
> ...


I was actually being nice to Punk's fans by saying that, in retrospect. I don't even think the guy was trying to ruin the segment; maybe he just doesn't like Punk?

Also, it's worth pointing out that in the past Punk has said he doesn't mind people cheering him when he's a heel. But what? Booing him when he's a face is off-limits? What an egotist.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> For those of you complaining about Punk's rant, go back and watch the crowd's reaction when he's done. THEY GO BANANAS.
> 
> Now, imagine if he'd done the John Cena "everybody has a right to their opinion" schtick.
> 
> Do you think maybe...just _maybe_...Punk's willingness to be straight and real is part of the reason people love him, while Cena's insistence on being a pandering douchebag is part of the reason people hate him?


Quoting for truth. This guy, this guy gets it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

It was a work, you marks.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> It was a work, you marks.


i'll agree to disagree with you on that


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> i'll agree to disagree with you on that


OK then we agree. I am correct and you are a mark.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Maidenrugby said:


> That's how to be the ultimate face, ladies and gentlemen. Faces far too often pander to the crowd nowadays. *Take Big Show, for example. He flits from heel to face, heel to face on an almost weekly basis. Are we truly meant to believe that he can despise the "WWE Universe" one week and is then giving high-fives to the kiddies next week?*
> 
> The likes of The Rock and Austin were such great faces because they didn't have a complete personality shift when they had a heel/face turn. Punk's doing face spot on and I am loving it.


Maybe he has a bipolar gimmick...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> OK then we agree. I am correct and you are a mark.


Nothing funnier than a mark that doesn't know he's a mark :lol


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

You think Green Day is cool?


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> It was a work, you marks.


Was it really?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Was it really?


Yep. Why do you think Punk and Heyman made multiple references to him later in the promo? Only die hard Punk fans who want to believe he is some rebellious IRL badass think it was a shoot


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

You guys genuinely believe that guy was a plant? Come on. WWE's not that clever. It was just some fat obnoxious guy making his feelings known, and Punk decided to go after him.

WWE would _never _endorse a profanity-laced tirade like that. They might allow it to happen and bleep Punk after the fact, but they wouldn't set it up to happen.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> You guys genuinely believe that guy was a plant? Come on. WWE's not that clever. It was just some fat obnoxious guy making his feelings known, and Punk decided to go after him.
> 
> WWE would _never _endorse a profanity-laced tirade like that. They might allow it to happen and bleep Punk after the fact, but they wouldn't set it up to happen.


It's funny that a few years of awful programming programmed so many people to view WWE as a retarded and spineless company. They have been improved in 2013 and it is easy to see WWE doing this. Punk and Heyman probably came up with the idea.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

kirk_jones_the_Iv said:


> To all the people who disliked this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impact:lmao
If he hasn't made an impact after that promo in 2011 then he will never make it. Never.
Instead he served as the first WWE champion in the midcard, served as the victim so The Rock can claim another title shot, brought ratings down and was one of the reasons why Vince McMahon brought all the part timers back because the business was down. Impact :lmao:lmao:lmao

And it has nothing to do with the fanbase devolved from the Attitude Era because ironically most Attitude Era fans think PG Punk is only a little Attitude Era wannabe who acts tough in the soft PG environment, similar to Shane McMahon and the Mean Street Posse acting tough in the "dangerous" streets in Greenwich.
I bet you think the Mean Street Posse was the toughest stable in history, right?
Before you put PG Punk and the Attitude Era in the same context, all the great promos from the Attitude Era (except of little "your city and home team sucks" jabs) consisted of superstars owned each other who can answer back on the mic.
PG Punk's promos are equal to knocking Muhammad Ali in 2013 out who is sick and can't defend himself and then bragging how you are in the same category like others who knocked other legends out while some nerds chant your name. This is when you compare PG Punk to anything Attitude Era related.
So grow a pair, read a book, kiss a girl, become a man before you continue to post GIFs about vaginas because someone dislikes a fake fight promo


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk just needs to keep being a dickhead and he'll just keep getting cheered even more. Dude is on the top of his game right now.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

DualShock said:


> Impact:lmao
> If he hasn't made an impact after that promo in 2011 then he will never make it. Never.
> Instead he served as the first WWE champion in the midcard, served as the victim so The Rock can claim another title shot, brought ratings down and was one of the reasons why Vince McMahon brought all the part timers back because the business was down. Impact :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> ...


just be quiet. WE all know the company doesn't work the same as it did back in the AE. 

Also you're acting like the only person on these boards who watched the AE and using that as your excuse to dislike Punk like you realize more about him than we do or something. wtf. 
Pluse, we're what? 20 years removed from the AE now? Things are obviously different and Punk is on top of the wrestling world. Why you mad? :cool2
"PG Punk" (I guess you put "PG" before every wrestler's name from this era?) can do back and forth confrontation as well if you disagree then I would have to say that you don't frequent Punk promos. He kind of ripped your beloved AE star a new arse back in January.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Biast said:


> Vintage Punk! :cole3


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

How the fuck did I not see this before.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lol when he was putting his glasses he was like "deal with it" and bam!! :lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> It was a work, you marks.


Who cares, it was still awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao So many people thought that was real this past week. Good job by Triple H confirming it wasn't. Shows you how much stock you should put in some opinions.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

It was my best part of the night tbh. Was hilarious all around. I keep watching it over and over again. The whole segment was well done. Goes to show why Punk is arguably the best mic worker in the company today.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lmao So many people thought that was real this past week. Good job by Triple H confirming it wasn't. Shows you how much stock you should put in some opinions.


Now you went and done it. So many disappointed punk marks will arise.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't see why people get so worked up over something like this being "real" or not, it's wrestling - take it all as a work unless it gets proven otherwise. It's all about blurring the lines, take something that Punk has been known to do in the past & stage it to get the crowd in a frenzy supporting him. Don't see how anybody can have a problem with this kinda thing.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It great to have a face that's not all goody-goody and a crowd ass kisser. He's pretty much the anti-Cena and has the crowd in the palm of his hands at all times while Cena struggles to get 20% of the audience to cheer for him.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> It great to have a face that's not all goody-goody and a crowd ass kisser. He's pretty much the anti-Cena and has the crowd in the palm of his hands at all times while Cena struggles to get 20% of the audience to cheer for him.


*A face should never insult the fans, ever. It's poor business.*


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

just1988 said:


> *A face should never insult the fans, ever. It's poor business.*


Get over it. Please.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I found it absolutely hilarious. Punk literally does not give a fuck. I doubt anybody backstage even said anything to him, probably just like "Meh, that's Punk..."


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Punk tells fat guy to stfu and makes him out to be an idiot = Punk is a genius.
Cena trolls people booing him by smiling next to them with the WWE Championship = Fuck you Cena.

Hilarity.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *A face should never insult the fans, ever. It's poor business.*


Don't be such a pussy. It's not like he started shouting at a kid or a parent who brought their kids, it was some gimp who probably jizzed himself when Punk took notice of him. 

He was completely in character as well. 3 months ago he was mocking the death of Paul Bearer, you can talk about ''top babyfaces shouldn't do this or that'' but that's exactly why most babyfaces are bland and detestable to most adults. 

CM Punk is one of the few performers with the balls to do something different or go off script when needed and he won't get flack about it because he's good enough and clever enough to make it work. 

As for your comment about it being poor business, you have nothing to back that ridiculous claim up.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

People complaining are probably fat.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> It great to have a face that's not all goody-goody and a crowd ass kisser. He's pretty much the anti-Cena and has the crowd in the palm of his hands at all times while Cena struggles to get 20% of the audience to cheer for him.





just1988 said:


> *A face should never insult the fans, ever. It's poor business.*


Who says Punk is a full fledged face?

As RuPaul once simply put it, a face is the good guy and the heel is the bad guy. 

Punk isn't necessarily a good guy character right now. He's just angry as all hell by Paul's betrayal and anyone on Paul's side. That doesn't make him good. He's just as bad as he was when he was a paul heyman guy. People just cheer him because (well for one he's CM Punk) they can probably relate.

Again he isn't really a face. Not necessarily meant as an insult (because I enjoy his work), but just a bad heel like usual. Then again maybe I'm just wrong and the notion of faces and heels will be forever skewed.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

More heels like this please.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

449 said:


> People complaining are probably fat.


:lmao

THIS


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

I don't care if it's real or fake. It's good old-fashioned fun and it seemed to fit Punk's character and mood at the time. Kudos for him for getting people to believe it was real. 

Again, this is 2013, where TV is dominated by The Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, Mad Men and a bunch of other shows featuring characters who are morally ambiguous and don't walk a straight "good guy" line. WWE would do well to remember this.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

youmakemeleery said:


> I don't care if it's real or fake. It's good old-fashioned fun


*Ohh yeah, that's right. Because we live in a society where we make ourselves feel better at the misfortune of others. Good old fashioned fun.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

449 said:


> People complaining are probably fat.


LOL


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

449 said:


> People complaining are probably fat.


That's me man, why you ruin my reputation like that??


----------



## FiyahArms (Aug 23, 2013)

Hahahaha loved this!!


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

cm punk should know better, swearing is not good, kids have ears and brock lesnar can swear too to the audience like a shark with symptoms so punk should be better than that, abusing obese fans helps him not to avenge his parents, heyman wins if he cant control his mouth so pop a pill and be excellent again or the calamity strike from the bathrooms all over him, just like heyman kind of wanted, use the talent and not curses


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

WWE where your feelings matter. I dream of a world where nobody is made fun of and everyone just holds hands and sings.


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

One thing must be said though; Punk certainly got that crowd fired up. Regarding the guy in question, plant or not, he certainly appeared like he took it all on the chin well, so kudos to him on that part.

But Punk as an anti-hero face is far more superior to the bog-standard, “I’m the good guy! I love everyone.”


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

WWEUniverse said:


> cm punk should know better, *swearing is not good, kids have ears *and brock lesnar can swear too to the audience like a shark with symptoms so punk should be better than that, abusing obese fans helps him not to avenge his parents, heyman wins if he cant control his mouth so pop a pill and be excellent again or the calamity strike from the bathrooms all over him, just like heyman kind of wanted, use the talent and not curses


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

just1988 said:


> *Ohh yeah, that's right. Because we live in a society where we make ourselves feel better at the misfortune of others. Good old fashioned fun.*


Nothing to do with today's society; Ric Flair was routinely calling out people in the front row with names like "fatboy" on live TV for years back in the 80's. Thirty years ago. 

_Please_ don't watch the Bubba Ray Dudley fan interactions while he was in ECW.....you will flip out if what Punk said to the fan bothered you. 

That said, I think the fan was a plant....Punk had his back turned when the guy booed him loudly, and Punk was just able to turn around and immediately pick him out from the hundred or so standing, cheering fans in that section???


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

If I was that fat dude I would mark out that I became a big part of the CM Punk v Paul Heyman verbal exchange and that both kept mentioning me. i'd be like "this is the best day of my life".

i'm fat myself and would love for that to happen to me. you know hes just acting so whats the problem?


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Ahem.

Stop fucking whinging.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't want to get wet? Then don't sit in the front.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> Nothing to do with today's society; Ric Flair was routinely calling out people in the front row with names like "fatboy" on live TV for years back in the 80's. Thirty years ago.
> 
> _Please_ don't watch the Bubba Ray Dudley fan interactions while he was in ECW.....you will flip out if what Punk said to the fan bothered you.
> 
> That said, I think the fan was a plant....Punk had his back turned when the guy booed him loudly, and Punk was just able to turn around and immediately pick him out from the hundred or so standing, cheering fans in that section???


*It has been commented upon a lot lately, about Flair doing the same thing in the 80's but the learned people who have been talking about it have been saying that when he would do it, he would just do it blindly, in to the audience to get heat and not as a way to pick out a fan and bully them.

I've seen Bubba Ray in ECW and tbf it's pretty appalling but there's slight differences, like the fact that the ECW audience were just as much a part of the show as the wrestlers and they ate it all up. Also, not to condone it but he did it in a local based company in front of a thousand or so people and not on international television and totally out of the norm on the show.

It could very well be a plant but they're already doing the Ryback bully angle, so I'm not sure what they'd get from Punk doing this.*


----------



## bobbybrownjaw1 (Aug 23, 2013)

CM Punk overreacted but of course everyone keeps supporting him. It's pathetic. He was way out of line.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

It was awesome, Punk is one of the best at interacting with the crowd IMO.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

just1988 said:


> *It has been commented upon a lot lately, about Flair doing the same thing in the 80's but the learned people who have been talking about it have been saying that when he would do it, he would just do it blindly, in to the audience to get heat and not as a way to pick out a fan and bully them.
> 
> I've seen Bubba Ray in ECW and tbf it's pretty appalling but there's slight differences, like the fact that the ECW audience were just as much a part of the show as the wrestlers and they ate it all up. Also, not to condone it but he did it in a local based company in front of a thousand or so people and not on international television and totally out of the norm on the show.
> 
> It could very well be a plant but they're already doing the Ryback bully angle, so I'm not sure what they'd get from Punk doing this.*


i think the 'plant' theory is stupid as the crowd could have easily turned on Punk for dissing one of their members! 

However i don't see the morale problem with shouting at a guy who is clearly obese, if he's offended by being called fat he should lay off the takeaways


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought the shield was gonna come out instead of the guy.. Would of been awesome.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

WWEUniverse said:


> cm punk should know better, swearing is not good, kids have ears and brock lesnar can swear too to the audience like a shark with symptoms so punk should be better than that, abusing obese fans helps him not to avenge his parents, heyman wins if he cant control his mouth so pop a pill and be excellent again or the calamity strike from the bathrooms all over him, just like heyman kind of wanted, use the talent and not curses


:heyman2


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Nobody gave a shit about that fan, just loved seeing Punk own him. Plant or not, it was awesome. Some need to quit crying so much and either turn it off or enjoy it. Some fans these days are so damn sensitive.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks zeb

I just looked on wiki and yea COdy I'm going watch the whole thing flair/steamboat these guys never have a bad match although I think wrestlerwars 89 is overrated


----------



## Warrior4Champ (May 21, 2013)

We used to heckle the guys in Canadiana Wrestling religiously. There would be only 20 of us in the bar watching and the wrestlers would interact with us, insult us, etc.
We loved every minute of it and so did they regardless of what insults were being thrown out. It adds to the overall experience I think and you can bet that dude in the crowd absolutely loved being singled out in front of 10k + fans.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

This is why i love Punk, he will rip a guy in the audience a new one despise what the rules are (mostly to ignore them), thats why i prefer Punk heel than face, he has so many classic stuff on youtube as well.

Thes ones are amongst my favorites:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> This is why i love Punk, he will rip a guy in the audience a new one despise what the rules are (mostly to ignore them), thats why i prefer Punk heel than face, he has so many classic stuff on youtube as well.
> 
> Thes ones are amongst my favorites:


Hope your parents die? Thats kinda rude.

unk2


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

They removed the videos on YouTube. Was looking to see the part again.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lmao So many people thought that was real this past week. Good job by Triple H confirming it wasn't. Shows you how much stock you should put in some opinions.


*It's pretty funny how so many think everything Punk does is real, but everything else is a work.*


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Seemed like a plant but if not it was a little uncalled for. All he did was boo which is a certified right for fans. Still, it made for great viewing!


----------

